# Quarantine living



## TrishaCat (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello friends!

I figured I'd pop in and say hi and ask how all of you are making due in these very strange times.  Many cities and places are under some sort of quarantine or lockdown including my own, and its becoming quite stuffy staying home all the time >.< How are y'all making out? No one sick I hope.

I'm booooooooooorrrrred. I've been playing video games and watching anime as ways to pass the time but it gets old staring at a computer screen all day. I do have work but its all working from home and with my job I'm basically just relaxing and occasionally responding to an email. Its barely work.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 25, 2020)

I’ve been hiding notes, diaries, and audio recordings around my house that chart my decline for players to find so they can slowly piece together what happened and earn the “find all collectibles” achievement


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Mar 25, 2020)

My city issued a Shelter in Place Order yesterday and now I'm forced to stay inside. The hardest part is trying to get work done. I have to remote connect to my office computer to work but since everyone is doing that now, our office network is getting really laggy. I lost connection for about 20 min. yesterday. In an effort to stay in a work mindset at home and not get distracted, I've taken advice from the internet and tried to keep the same normal routine I had. I wake up, shower, get dressed in something nice, pack a lunch, and so on. I even go on a walk around the block before I start my day because I always walk to work. Then at the end of the day, I take another walk.

So far, when I'm not working, I've been keeping myself occupied with internet and games. I got plenty of food and toilet paper so I don't need to grab my +2 battle ax to face the crowds at the grocery store. This whole thing isn't too much of a deal for me. As an introvert this quarantine is a cake walk.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I’ve been hiding notes, diaries, and audio recordings around my house that chart my decline for players to find so they can slowly piece together what happened and earn the “find all collectibles” achievement


Wonderful! Your contributions will come in handy in the post-apocalyptic sequel: Covid 2: Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 25, 2020)

I've been writing - a _lot_. I'm working on a novel and also a pile of unrelated side stories. I'm also doing an RP here on FAF and an online D&D session with some friends on Roll20. I'm trying to draw my characters, too, and hopefully get a little better at art.

I've definitely been falling victim to eye strain, though.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 25, 2020)

Cosmic-FS said:


> I even go on a walk around the block before I start my day because I always walk to work.


I'm impressed at your self control and how responsible you are! I considered doing this but I couldn't bring myself to do it. It felt unnecessary. Really though, that's cool of you!


Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I've been writing - a _lot_. I'm working on a novel and also a pile of unrelated side stories. I'm also doing an RP here on FAF and an online D&D session with some friends on Roll20. I'm trying to draw my characters, too, and hopefully get a little better at art.
> 
> I've definitely been falling victim to eye strain, though.


Remember to take a break from the computer/tv screen every hour! That said, good luck on your writing and art!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 25, 2020)

It's crazy to imagine 1 in 4 humans is currently in lockdown.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 25, 2020)

Day 182
The radio talks about a quarantine effort.

Guess my return to the surface should wait.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 25, 2020)

Most of my days in quarantine consist of me rocking WAY too many computers and electronic devices for my own good.  Audible, mobile games, Doom Eternal (yeah, QUITE the release timing isn't it?)... just to name a few.

It's also my chance to rearrange my main living space.  My brother and I actually put together one of those discount shelves yesterday (I would have done it myself, but I am not good with hammers and nails.  As it is, we discovered at the end we got a shelf backwards anyhow - at the point where you'd need to take a lot apart to fix it).  Maybe this weekend I can have the mirrors in my room taken down (seriously, my main room has several mirrors along the walls and it makes me VERY self-conscious.  Only reason I didn't take them down sooner is I've got no place to store them without risking them breaking).

I would have gone outside for exercise earlier in this, but unfortunately our area got hit with a late-season snowstorm on Sunday and it STILL hasn't all thawed out.

This is also shaping up to be a chance to either finally work on some of those tabletop gaming campaigns I've considered, or the writing projects that have been on my plate for a while.  So much for me to do, so little time and focus.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Mar 25, 2020)

They're going to strictly take out orders at the restaurant, so I worry if I'll even have a job at all at this point. I'm getting set up with VIP kids so hopefully it'll work out and I'll have some kind of income as a back up medium. I applied for partial unemployment and I really hope I get it.
I'm more worried about us losing our house than catching the virus. Because ya know, getting sick is so much worse than starving and being homeless. *eye roll*


----------



## BillyHeart (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm drawing for my portfolio and drawing my commissions. In a week I must go to my office because it's my vocation and they are not going to stop our work. Not so good.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 25, 2020)

Battlechili said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I figured I'd pop in and say hi and ask how all of you are making due in these very strange times.  Many cities and places are under some sort of quarantine or lockdown including my own, and its becoming quite stuffy staying home all the time >.< How are y'all making out? No one sick I hope.
> 
> I'm booooooooooorrrrred. I've been playing video games and watching anime as ways to pass the time but it gets old staring at a computer screen all day. I do have work but its all working from home and with my job I'm basically just relaxing and occasionally responding to an email. Its barely work.



I realize that I'm rare in this, and obviously I feel for those in different circumstances, but for me personally this has been totally a positive experience! <blush-shrug> 

The work from home is letting me spent time with my family (we get along great) and keep my pay, and since they have school off too, for them it's awesome! Between my work needs I have the tunes blaring, we're dancing around, and as my work time allows we play all day! I'm not travelling around to stores or anything much, and no need to go to and from work which is 30 minutes away so I save a ton on gas, and I'm not being bothered by random visitors so I can lounge around in whatever outfit I want...so tails and ears and fangs all day long!!! I don't hang out with a lot of people so it hasn't changed that part much at all...and we're on the phone with the ones I do hang with so still in touch. Since my favourite thing to do in all my spare time is to go out hiking in the deep woods away from everyone and that is totally permitted, this really hasn't changed my recreation life much if any at all. <laugh> And I don't do much of the traditional "social stuff" like bars, clubs, theaters, so their closure hasn't affected me any. Don't follow sports so their loss is nothing to me. etc...

It's weird, but from a totally selfish POV, it's actually like a vacation to welcome the spring! <giggle> 

I know, rare situation, but well, you asked? <shrugs and dodges the tomatoes being thrown at him...>


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm good! Not much has changed except that I'm at my parents' in the countryside now, plus online therapy sessions. Staying home and working from my PC is my usual routine 

I'm impressed that there has been lots of rain and thunder in this town, which is located in a region known for the semi-arid climate


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 25, 2020)

Nothing has changed for me, I wake up, sit at my computer in my underwear and start writing smut.

I don't like how I can't go out to eat anymore what with all the restaurants being shut down but I can still order takeout for now.


----------



## Simo (Mar 25, 2020)

As an extrovert this quarantine is no cake walk...but as this is the northern wilderness, it is not exactly 'lock down': you can still drive, and take hikes, and do outdoors things, so that part has not changed. 

I think the term 'lock down' is a bit odd/over-reaching: in most places, you can still go out and do outdoor recreational activities, so long as you maintain distance between two people. And hiking in the woods, you don't really see anyone.

It's hard socially with so much stuff closed...even the online places I frequent have been very slow, as if people have run out of things to say?

I'm starting a few RPs, working on some fiction, revamping my FA page---hoping to use it to jump-start doing some writing commissions in the future. And then there's cooking, reading...but damn, it's so quiet, it's driving me crazy. Life during wartime.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 25, 2020)

I've just been playing video games, and coming on these forums... I'm bored of of my mind!


----------



## Joni (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Pomorek (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm afraid I'm a rather sad sight these days... Gods know, in that other thread which got locked I was dismissive about the disease, maybe cocky even. But looking back, it was more of a half-subconscious attempt to keep calm. Now the shit got real and I'm anything but calm – rather a neurotic wreck, all out of a sudden.

I think I could take other kinds of disasters in a more level-headed way. But what happens now, feeds into my long-buried strong anxieties and makes them rise from their grave to haunt me once more. So now I go through my days alternating between attacks of hypochondria, paranoia, OCD, and existential fright about the future of civilization at large. At this point, insanity is bigger threat to me than the virus.

I've been trying to take some... actions. Or to focus on something productive. Or contrary, to get myself distracted. But it feels as if everything is slipping through my hands, and every morning I'm back at square one.

If there's any sliver of consolation, it's that I have an extensive experience in living with (or _despite_) depression and near-debilitating anxiety. It only sucks that when I thought I have left all this far behind me, now I have to deal with it again...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2020)

Day one and I've already rang noise control on my neighbor; this quarantine period should be interesting....


----------



## Kinare (Mar 25, 2020)

Assuming I was affected by the quarantine (which I'm not cuz job too important), I'd be fine. I'm used to staying home all the time doing nothing but playing games and watching Twitch. :v I don't have any IRL friends or things I would normally be doing, so the only thing that's different is traffic is far lighter on my commute and the restaurants I'd normally visit for a lil snack are closed earlier than when I go into work now.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm mostly staying home and doing my college classes online and using zoom for class discussions. Besides that I took today off as I needed the break after finishing an assignment yesterday.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm not really that affected by it.
I was already working from home 3 or 4 days a week, so now it's all 5, which is OK with me since I don't have the 1.5 hour commute each way when I did go in.
I still go hiking/birding when the weather is good because the parks I go to are always practically deserted. 
Grocery stores are doing better; they have everything in stock except toilet paper and the lines are gone.

If anything I'm socializing more online than I had and I'm watching movies and documentaries without feeling guilty that I was "wasting time".

I had been looking forward to spending some time in Cape May, NJ for the last few months to go a big birding trip for the migration season, but it looks like that's not going to happen now.  Maybe in the fall.


----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 25, 2020)

Day 1 of quarantine/unemployment:

Watched some YouTube, caught up on episodes of shows I've missed this week, did some gaming, and hung out on the forums. 

I can see how this can get boring very quickly. I'm used to going out to public places and events so the pause in these things are killing me. However, like everyone else, I can make it through this.


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm doing well so far. Every morning I write a list of things I want to get done for the day (I even include "shower" and "go for a walk" so I can cross off some easy ones and get momentum). I spend most of my time drawing, sewing, working on homework, and taking care of household chores. I've limited myself to two hours a day on time-wasting websites like Reddit, YouTube, and FA. When I'm isolated I have a habit of spiralling into anxiety and depression, so I'm doing everything I can to keep myself chugging along.

So far so good!


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 25, 2020)

I was never really outgoing, but I enjoyed meeting up with a friend or two sometimes, before the coronavirus hit. I also used to volunteer before the place closed (due to the virus). I'm also an extrovert so the isolation hasn't been fun. More like painful. The few friends I have, don't care for email or don't text much. I draw things, read stuff on websites, watch LPs on youtube/twitch. I also nap because I don't sleep well.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 25, 2020)

Aside from waiting for the situation with the virus to get worse (you know, before it gets better), I've done quite a bit of art; you can see it on my FA page.

I have also been watching a Let's Play of Final Fantasy VIII which was a co-commentary.  I find that co-commentaries are a lot more funny.  But the problem is that this particular Let's Play skips a few big moments of gameplay and one of the parts is missing.  I've pretty much given up on it now.

I also text a really close friend of mine who lives in Tifton, GA to check up on him and see how things are going.  I just discovered today that there is a small outbreak happening two counties West of where he lives.  I'm wondering when the virus will reach his county, and it is still a matter of when.

I am sort of affected by this virus because I had nearly $2000 invested in ETNs that were giving huge returns and dividends.  After the virus scare hit, my beautiful nest egg has shrunk to less than $200.  =C  I really hope the government makes good on their propositions of sending $1000 to all adults.  That money could get back nearly half of what I had before.

My mother doesn't think our healthcare system will become overloaded with hundreds of thousands of people needing to be hospitalized from this virus.  She also thinks Italy's healthcare system is not as advanced as ours.

..........

When will this all end?  I wish I could go into hypersleep until the pandemic ends.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 25, 2020)

It was almost 60°F today so I got out a project that was sidelined by the cold Indiana weather. Laminated some hardboard to a piece of 3/4" (18mm for you metric blokes) plywood. After I apply a decorative banding, I'm going to use it to span a pair of two drawer file cabinets to make a work desk to do bills and such. I do need to hit the hardware store for a set of long drawer slides to make the keyboard shelf with. good thing our governor said hardware stores can remain open.

Other than that, I've lost my sanity and the hearing in my right eye. Tough being the only male in the house.


----------



## Rarum (Mar 26, 2020)

This whole quarantine is not going well for me.

I’m an introvert, but only slightly so, and I’m definitely not a homebody. I do love to stay in on Friday nights, but the rest of the weekend is usually filled with doing fun stuff outdoors and/or outside of the apartment — going to the movies, going out to eat, going to the amusement park and water park, going to the zoo, going to the gym, and so forth. Sometimes with others, sometimes by myself. If I’m to be completely honest, the isolation right now is slowly killing me. Last summer, my depression was almost completely gone, and I was happy. It sort of came back in the fall and winter, but that was okay, because it usually starts going away in the spring with the advent of more light and warmth. But, looks like that isn’t going to happen this time.

I can’t run or hike because I’m still getting over my knee injury, but at least I can walk outside which is good. I’m getting kind of panicked, through, that even that will be taken away. I’m not worried about the disease. I’m worried about what will happen to my mental health as a result of this. I can only hope that things will get better before May. I just want summertime to be what I was hoping it would be. I can deal with being inside for April. But if it goes much longer than that, I don’t know what I’ll do.

I still have to work from home, so I only have 20 extra minutes of free time per day saved from my commute, and I feel next to no difference in terms of what I’m able to get accomplished. In fact, I’m accomplishing less because being stuck inside all day is so difficult for me. Even when I go to the park for lunch. Although, I’m grateful that (knock on wood) I still have a job right now, and the company I work for shouldn’t be as affected as many others. Raises are postponed though which sucks because I really needed that one. But hey, at least money is coming in I guess. I feel really bad for those who don’t have that and I don’t feel like enough has been done for them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

Called noise control again, sorted them out. I think it's unfair to make your neighbors suffer when they've got nowhere else to go, they're already on edge enough with the whole quarantine thing as it is, no need to add insult to injury.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 26, 2020)

As Zer0 from BL 2 would say:

Bor-ed, bor-ed, bored / Bored, bored, bored, bored, bored, bored, bored / I am really bored.


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 26, 2020)

To be honest it's driving me up the wall a bit.  I got told by my work (I live in the UK) that they would be putting me on this scheme where the government pays 80% of your wage and you don't have to do any work, that's great in one way but I was almost looking forward to have something to do instead of just sitting on my PC all day.

It would be okay if my usual go to places were open like the gym and my local kickboxing club but understandably they are all shut at the moment. I really need to find something to do to occupy my pain because I feel like climbing the walls at the moment!


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2020)

One of the few 'positives' seems to be that there's not as much stigma attached to being broke and unemployed; it's no longer just me, so I don't feel so alone!

But the boredom is really mounting...hard to think clearly, even after getting out and taking some hikes and exercising.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

Just remember to get up and walk around a little bit every couple hours or so.
Squats are good too.
We're all inevitably going to increase our sitting time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm actually quite used to being an introvert, 4 weeks isolation is no sweat for me. 

Who ever knew that being a loner would be a skill. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 26, 2020)

For people who enjoy Taskmaster, the Taskmaster has started issuing hometasks to people in lockdown.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 26, 2020)

[insert introvert joke here]


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm actually quite used to being an introvert, 4 weeks isolation is no sweat for me.
> 
> Who ever knew that being a loner would be a skill. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


If you've ever played Sims, the loner trait can be really useful.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 26, 2020)

My days consist of still going to work because I’m an essential employee.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

Everyone be talking about isolation and I be liek bitch please I was isolating before it was popular.

#shoo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 26, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> View attachment 83477



Trade me your hand sanitizer for 10 toilet rolls?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


> Trade me your hand sanitizer for 10 toilet rolls?


Maybe half...


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 26, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Maybe half...



You strike a hard bargain!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

Alright boys it's time for my own flex.





Feeling pretty good right now. ᕦ(ò_óˇ)


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2020)

I was working. Now im just hanging about watching tv and playing video games. It honestly feels like a forced vacation tbh.
I acknowlege that the virus is bad, but i dont hate relaxing at home.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

My thoughts exactly. I mean, the next four weeks has pretty much been the norm for me before I started my job, and I didn't exactly hate it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

Plus I'm getting $600 a week for not even going to my job so...


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2020)

Took a long walk today, maybe 5 or 6 miles, now that the snow's melting; went down some little dirt roads in the woods, sat by a pond for a while, and watched some ducks.

I think I'm gonna take a long walk any day it's not raining...some of the two-tracks are a bit muddy to explore now, but with spring, it'll be easier, and it'll be fun to see the seasons change, and everything turn green.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

Is it weird that I'm seeing more upsides than downsides to this Coronavirus thing?

Climate change: The planet is a beneficiary of coronavirus - CNN


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 26, 2020)

Maybe it's because of a change in season but I swear it's raining more.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 27, 2020)

The feels.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 27, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Is it weird that I'm seeing more upsides than downsides to this Coronavirus thing?
> 
> Climate change: The planet is a beneficiary of coronavirus - CNN



No it means the world needed this slowdown in order to gain perspective on what life is really about IMO.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm self-employed and work in the events/production industry so basically all my work has vanished! 
For the events that have been able to postpone there hoping for a September restart. Everything else has cancelled. 

So stuck at home.
Fortunately the weather is nice and I have a large garden. The government has put in restrictions that people are only allowed out for exercise once a day. 
So just pottering about doing bits of gardening. Also a fare bit of time chatting to friends on the phone and also on Telegram. 

Trying to keep it to once a week that I venture to the shops and also keeping the number of shops I have to visit to a minimum. Some of the local independent shops I can phone ahead and pay over the phone. So it is ready for me to pick up. 

I have also been keeping in touch with friends that I know are on there own and struggling a bit with the isolation.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 27, 2020)

British prime minister now enjoying quarantine living since he's infected too!


----------



## Doomer (Mar 27, 2020)

Congratulations to the US


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 27, 2020)

Btw dad won't stop. Seems he needs to go out for a walk, alongside his longtime friend, every day in the early morning. He also needs to help somebody fix their roof after yesterday's heavy rain (only for another storm to come and go "PFFFFTMWAHAHAHAH!!!" at it again). And then he needs to I dunno what somewhere else. 

I mean, it's a small town, a quiet one at that, as it has always been when Saint John's celebrations don't take place; besides, there's no reported cases of COVID-19 here yet, even suspicious ones, which doesn't keep the mayor from adopting the quarantine related measures. 

I get that this can be hard for people like dad. Still, can't help but worry a bit; we've had an argument fairly recently but I pity him at the same time ;p


----------



## Ghostbird (Mar 28, 2020)

I work at a hospital so I've actually been at work more.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 28, 2020)

An update: my hands have begun to cramp from typing so much ><


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 28, 2020)

So this morning was the first time I'd driven anywhere since this lockdown thing started in my state.  I was... surprised at how much the local Walmart still had on the shelves.

I'm also struck by how difficult the whole "6 feet" rule is in a grocery store (though... with the number of people at that Walmart you'd think there was no lockdown.  Seriously, SOME of these people should be able to shop during the week - I still have to work!).

At least the snow that hit us earlier this week finally thawed, so maybe I can get the bike out for once.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Raever (Mar 28, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> surprised at how much the local Walmart still had on the shelves.



Small fact: I'm not sure if it's everywhere but I have a roommate who works as a Stocker in walmart. He says that they're monitoring how much stuff customers buy and only allow a set amount per household in order to prevent people from hoarding toilet paper (or other things) like it's the beginning of a new fallout game. So, that might be why there's a surprising amount of product. No one's allowed to go ape shit anymore thanks to the initial shortages they caused lol.


Anyway, as for me I've spent an alarming amount of time laying around. It's almost embarrassing and I feel so sick of just having nothing to do. I have gone outside for the fresh air but people in my Complex are a bit...ignorant...and prefer to let their kids run around all day and play on everyone's fire escapes, so I don't go out much since I don't trust their grubby little hands. 

I hope the virus ends soon.
I'm going stir crazy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

Raever said:


> I've spent an alarming amount of time laying around.
> I'm going stir crazy.



That's my fetish.
That's also my fetish.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

Raever said:


> I hope the virus ends soon.



Also, I don't. We're also benefiting from this whole situation quite a lot, too. Since as humans being fundamentally flawed as we are and capable of not doing the right thing all the time it takes a pandemic to force our hand.

Climate change: The planet is a beneficiary of coronavirus - CNN


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

Really I'm just taking the Thanos approach on this one minus all the genocidal maniac BS.


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

im not a big fan of this whole pandemic


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

3  to 4 weeks is my max of a break


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

but a month


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

or just about


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

it might be longer


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

Holy spam, Batman!


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

this might last untill july


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

As long as I keep getting paid to do nothing until then, I'm happy.


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

so my last birthdays have been crap


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

Wubba lubba dub dub.


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

in 2018 my parents got divorced in 2019 my mom would not talk to me for a week because my phone was dead and my charger broke so i could not text her and 2020 i might do nothing and probally get money i want to save up to get a partial fursuit


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

sooo f**k


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

Sometimes I like to talk out loud to myself


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

same


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

But the world keep spinning, even more so when I'm drunk.


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

when did you have your first drink i had mine when i was 9


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

and im 12


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

I was drinking before I was born.


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 28, 2020)

what


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 29, 2020)

how


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

Denied!


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 29, 2020)

rain drops on roses and beating the homeless

kicking small children alone in a forest

bloody beaten bodies, tied up with strings

these are my favorite holiday things

cream-colored corpses and crispy fried poodles

gun belts and slashed pelts and gore by the oodles

Stabbing old ladies as they take out the trash, taking fapp pictures of a deadly car crash

Hiding their bodies down hill by the stream, these are a few of my favorite things.

Doing cocaine with out any doubt, shoving my penis into a small childs mouth

Rain drops on roses

and beating the homeless

kicking small children alone in the forest

hitting little babies

and starting a car wreck


----------



## furryboy12 (Mar 29, 2020)

i was looking at stuff and i saw a furry hate video and that is what i wanted to send them


----------



## Raever (Mar 29, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Really I'm just taking the Thanos approach on this one minus all the genocidal maniac BS.



I'm sure the world is benefitting to some degree, but it can benefit without the virus if humans put in effort. The virus isn't a necessity, it just serves as an example of what can happen if humans try to better themselves for the environment --- and hopefully, as a wakeup call for a lot of systems in place. Both environmental and health related.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

That's what I'm hoping the outcome will be, but people, most of a time are quite stubborn to change, even for the better. 

Guess we'll see...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

Really I just hope people continue to take the seriousness of this situation, well, seriously until it blows over. Chapters in history like this have been the biggest killer than anything else. Still trying to figure out why America hasn't closed off its borders yet.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 29, 2020)

City is shut down, but my job is "essential", so ... basically, no change for me. I can't go out to eat, get a haircut, or go to the DMV; but I didn't want to do the last two things, anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

Look on the bright side, during the quarantine period you might actually learn how to cook something decent.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 29, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Look on the bright side, during the quarantine period you might actually learn how to cook something decent.



I already cook something decent


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

Like what?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 29, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Like what?



A big salad


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

I demand to know the method of preparation! If not cooked, then option denied!


----------



## Simo (Mar 29, 2020)

Off to the grocery store here; have not gone in a week so it'll be curious to see how it is...and nice to get out for a bit.

Lots of cooking here: Chili, tacos, burritos, curried chicken and rice, various pasta dishes, falafel, salads, soft pretzels, bread sticks, pizzas...yet it feels like I'm running outta stuff to make; need to look up some recipes, and brainstorm some. 

Also, have been watching the Great British Baking Show...maybe I'll try to bake something fancy. I figure if I start particing now, I can master making a facy Yule Log, nicely decorated with some cute meringue mushrooms and a 'lil skunk, well before the Holidays


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 29, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I demand to know the method of preparation! If not cooked, then option denied!



Tossed


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 29, 2020)

No quarantine  for me and my family. We're all essential workers. A ton of stuff is closed down though. Not that I really go out to anywhere except my work lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2020)

I found this plagues new slogan, furry edition.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242438698819616772


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm essential so I'm out among the plague. Trying to take a vacation the week this thing is projected to peak in my area though.   So I guess that will be my little self quarantine hopefully.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 30, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I found this plagues new slogan, furry edition.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242438698819616772



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! <the cat rolls helplessly in laughter> LOOOOVE IT!!! <heeheehee...>


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 30, 2020)

One thing though seems some people are acting like nothing has ever changed. Like at walmart,costco,home depot and such has some people who follow you if you try to get 6 feet or more away from them. I wonder if i should say outloud so everyone can hear" You know there is this coronavirus thing don't you? There is a recommendation to be like 6 feet or more away from each other"


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m not bored, I have so many homework that I was given at the institute.  It is a pity that the household goods store is closed because I need a rope and soap.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2020)

Axelfox said:


> One thing though seems some people are acting like nothing has ever changed. Like at walmart,costco,home depot and such has some people who follow you if you try to get 6 feet or more away from them. I wonder if i should say outloud so everyone can hear" You know there is this coronavirus thing don't you? There is a recommendation to be like 6 feet or more away from each other"


That's not surprising. Traffic is starting to pick up around here like nothing has happened and it's only been 6 days, yet authorities are arresting and fining those that are driving around for non-essential reasons. 

What many don't seem to understand is that this isn't just a virus anymore, it is a plague. The world is officially at war (minus the smoke and barrels), and downplaying the seriousness of this won't just be their downfall but everyone else's, too. Ignorant, selfish people...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 31, 2020)

The wife and I took a walk downtown, like  a few blocks from our home. The place was empty like it was Sunday afternoon, kinda spooky. Found a few shops downtown that I didn't know existed until now.

The only traffic that hasn't died down is the foot traffic by our home from the people at the shelter several blocks one way walking to the Christian Outreach program five blocks the other way for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Literally if I don't stand guard on the porch, they throw their empty food wrappers on my lawn. At least the high winds took care of my work for a few days.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 31, 2020)

Well, my life hasn't changed that much after all. I already lived quite secluded, even before the corona crisis. Here in my region we have contact restrictions for two weeks now. People are still allowed buy groceries or walk outside aslong they are alone and keep their distance to others. The public order office patrols the streets checking if everyone keeps to these rules. Most people do, but some are getting nervous. The restrictions shall be kept until 20th of april. But none reall thinks that it will end until that time. There are still rumors that the restrictions may be kept until the end of August or longer, but it's hard to confirm. I'll try to keep my days going. Doing some sport, wtching TV and chatting with friends. There isn't much else to do.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Apr 1, 2020)

I lost my job. I'm going to go insane! Thankfully getting unemployment. Still trying to get into VIP kids.
Like I said in another thread, I'm more afraid of the control the government has over this situation than the virus itself. I'm not a fan of these forced quarantines, it makes me feel like I'm being forced into solitary confinement for doing absolutely nothing wrong! The idea of being quarantined makes my anxiety go up more than any virus ever could.
I have no issue with social distancing at the store or keeping 6 feet away though. 
My opinion is that if you're sick or at risk stay at home, leave everyone else alone and let us go about our lives. Just make sure to wash your hands and take standard precautions. Don't stigmatize people who are sick either, whatever happened to dignity for the sick?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2020)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> I lost my job. I'm going to go insane! Thankfully getting unemployment. Still trying to get into VIP kids.
> Like I said in another thread, I'm more afraid of the control the government has over this situation than the virus itself. I'm not a fan of these forced quarantines, it makes me feel like I'm being forced into solitary confinement for doing absolutely nothing wrong! The idea of being quarantined makes my anxiety go up more than any virus ever could.
> I have no issue with social distancing at the store or keeping 6 feet away though.
> My opinion is that if you're sick or at risk stay at home, leave everyone else alone and let us go about our lives. Just make sure to wash your hands and take standard precautions. Don't stigmatize people who are sick either, whatever happened to dignity for the sick?


Almost every expert says these quarantines are the best option. And now there's even speculation that the virus may be airborne. You aren't doing anything wrong. We all have to be alone together in these hard times. No one said it'll be fun, but it's what must be done to keep the amount of lives lost to a minimum.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2020)

I thought the virus being airborne was already confirmed.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 1, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I thought the virus being airborne was already confirmed.



NO, it attaches to droplets (like a cough) hence the 6 foot rule...they'll sink to the ground most likely, barring a strong breeze.
But the viral shell is too heavy in covid to float freely in the wind (unlike other microbes), so this isn't like "the happening"...fresh air is still good for you. It's people and surfaces you have to watch out for.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Apr 1, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Almost every expert says these quarantines are the best option. And now there's even speculation that the virus may be airborne. You aren't doing anything wrong. We all have to be alone together in these hard times. No one said it'll be fun, but it's what must be done to keep the amount of lives lost to a minimum.



Well we'll just have to agree to disagree. For all the talk pre-covid-19 about the importance of mental health, it sure don't seem important at all when a real pandemic hits. People are being stigmatized and ostracized just for being sick. Yes, people who are sick should self quarantine but that doesn't mean we should treat them like dung. Let's nevermind the long term effects this could have on the economy, and unless the governments willing to dish out payments for the long term people could be facing far more serious outcomes, like homelessness and starvation. Call me a complete nut case, you can say I'm wrong, my opinions on things have never been the most popular, but I'd sooner take my chances with the virus than die of starvation. What's the solution then? Throw people in jail just for trying to live their lives the best they can, and increase the chances of being exposed in a prison environment anyway?
Not to mention I doubt the government is going to forget how much power they had in this crisis and it wouldn't surprise me if they took advantage of it in the future. Sometimes I wonder if the virus is a red herring for something far worse that's going to happen. 
It wouldn't surprise me at all if the suicide rate sky rocketed as a result of this. 
I have no issue whatsoever if people want to quarantine, or advising to quarantine if people are sick and they shouldn't be selfish going around spreading the virus if they know they are sick. I DO have a HUGE issue with the government stepping in and telling everyone they MUST stay home or they'll be hauled off to jail!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2020)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> Well we'll just have to agree to disagree. For all the talk pre-covid-19 about the importance of mental health, it sure don't seem important at all when a real pandemic hits. People are being stigmatized and ostracized just for being sick. Yes, people who are sick should self quarantine but that doesn't mean we should treat them like dung. Let's nevermind the long term effects this could have on the economy, and unless the governments willing to dish out payments for the long term people could be facing far more serious outcomes, like homelessness and starvation. Call me a complete nut case, you can say I'm wrong, my opinions on things have never been the most popular, but I'd sooner take my chances with the virus than die of starvation. What's the solution then? Throw people in jail just for trying to live their lives the best they can, and increase the chances of being exposed in a prison environment anyway?
> Not to mention I doubt the government is going to forget how much power they had in this crisis and it wouldn't surprise me if they took advantage of it in the future. Sometimes I wonder if the virus is a red herring for something far worse that's going to happen.
> It wouldn't surprise me at all if the suicide rate sky rocketed as a result of this.
> I have no issue whatsoever if people want to quarantine, or advising to quarantine if people are sick and they shouldn't be selfish going around spreading the virus if they know they are sick. I DO have a HUGE issue with the government stepping in and telling everyone they MUST stay home or they'll be hauled off to jail!


Then you are the reason many more people will die.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Apr 1, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Then you are the reason many more people will die.




The _reason_ people will die is because they are irresponsible to go in public when they are SICK! I don't exactly _appreciate_ being stigmatized, thank you very much!!! The REASON people will die is because they don't wash their hands or follow the rules!
Not to mention let's just forget about the people who will go insane to the point of killing themselves because of the quarantine!? Do you have any idea how sick and tired I am of hearing about all this!? How dare you accuse me of such things!? I know it's a serious thing, I'm not some careless fool who goes out knowingly sick and spreads it around like wild fire! All I'm saying is people have taken it waaaaaay too out of proportion! 
For God's sake man I just want life to go back to normal!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2020)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> The _reason_ people will die is because they are irresponsible to go in public when they are SICK! I don't exactly _appreciate_ being stigmatized, thank you very much!!! The REASON people will die is because they don't wash their hands or follow the rules!
> Not to mention let's just forget about the people who will go insane to the point of killing themselves because of the quarantine!? Do you have any idea how sick and tired I am of hearing about all this!? How dare you accuse me of such things!? I know it's a serious thing, I'm not some careless fool who goes out knowingly sick and spreads it around like wild fire! All I'm saying is people have taken it waaaaaay too out of proportion!
> For God's sake man I just want life to go back to normal!


We all want life to go back to normal. But if you were the person to press that button to let people out then you are the cause of death for many. People can spread before symptoms show, meaning that they won't know they're sick until it's too late. I have a mother that works for an air force base medical team and I hear about all this shit more than anyone because my family is on the front lines.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Apr 1, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> We all want life to go back to normal. But if you were the person to press that button to let people out then you are the cause of death for many. People can spread before symptoms show, meaning that they won't know they're sick until it's too late. I have a mother that works for an air force base medical team and I hear about all this shit more than anyone because my family is on the front lines.



Did you stop to think that maybe the quarantine itself would be the cause of death for many? Look around you. People are going to go insane. If the Government doesn't step in with benefits, we could lose our house, run out of food, and end up starving to death. 
So either way, people die. I'd rather have a CHOICE of which poison to take, thank you very much.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2020)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> Did you stop to think that maybe the quarantine itself would be the cause of death for many? Look around you. People are going to go insane. If the Government doesn't step in with benefits, we could lose our house, run out of food, and end up starving to death.
> So either way, people die. I'd rather have a CHOICE of which poison to take, thank you very much.


Governments are starting to step in. Everyone in the USA is about to get a check of 1,200 USD. If you're talking about people who kill themselves, in the end that is their choice. The people who do get infected because someone opened the lockdown didn't have a choice.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Apr 1, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Governments are starting to step in. Everyone in the USA is about to get a check of 1,200 USD. If you're talking about people who kill themselves, in the end that is their choice. The people who do get infected because someone opened the lockdown didn't have a choice.



Wrong again. They CHOSE to go out didn't they? Even if you're working in healthcare, you still made a choice to take that career path didn't you knowing the risks. I used to work as a dietary cook at a nursing home. We had a resident who had a flesh eating bacterial infection. He was supposed to be in quarantine. But due to "dignity" reasons, we couldn't continue serving his food in throw away dishes. So we put our workers at risk. We've had cases like H1N1, SARS and other infectious diseases in the past. Yet I've never seen anyone freak out so much about this particular illness. Corona viruses come in many different strains, this just happens to be a newly evolved one. But because we don't know anything about it, or at least the information is limited, it makes it perfectly OK to treat people who do have it like complete dung. What happened to that dignity? If that same resident had COVID-19 instead of flesh eating bacteria they would have told him shove his dignity up his rear end! So what's the difference? Both illnesses could have potentially been fatal and spread just as rapidly.

Edit: I'm going to add here that it's not just suicide. It's going to have a long term effect on the economy as a whole. Oh sure, money might not seem like that big of an issue in the short term, but in the long term it will become an issue. It's funny really, I'm almost always someone who gets focused on details and doesn't see the big picture. For once in my life, I DO see the big picture and I'm seen as the bad guy.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2020)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> Wrong again. They CHOSE to go out didn't they? Even if you're working in healthcare, you still made a choice to take that career path didn't you knowing the risks. I used to work as a dietary cook at a nursing home. We had a resident who had a flesh eating bacterial infection. He was supposed to be in quarantine. But due to "dignity" reasons, we couldn't continue serving his food in throw away dishes. So we put our workers at risk. We've had cases like H1N1, SARS and other infectious diseases in the past. Yet I've never seen anyone freak out so much about this particular illness. Corona viruses come in many different strains, this just happens to be a newly evolved one. But because we don't know anything about it, or at least the information is limited, it makes it perfectly OK to treat people who do have it like complete dung. What happened to that dignity? If that same resident had COVID-19 instead of flesh eating bacteria they would have told him shove his dignity up his rear end! So what's the difference? Both illnesses could have potentially been fatal and spread just as rapidly.
> 
> Edit: I'm going to add here that it's not just suicide. It's going to have a long term effect on the economy as a whole. Oh sure, money might not seem like that big of an issue in the short term, but in the long term it will become an issue. It's funny really, I'm almost always someone who gets focused on details and doesn't see the big picture. For once in my life, I DO see the big picture and I'm seen as the bad guy.


One. You should have gave that guy disposable dishes for health and safety reasons. Two. People wouldn't have the choice of going out if the lockdowns were lifted. They would receive no help because then they'd be expected to work. I'm not talking about healthcare workers. I'm talking about the grocery store employees or any other job. Do you just expect that the government will help people who won't go out because they don't want to catch the virus even though everyone else is? You're asking for an even worse disaster that would last long after the pandemic. If we keep people contained and help them financially, we can limit the spread.


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2020)

Back to what we're doing to cope with living in a world where we suddenly can't do many of the things we used to be able to:

I think the term 'lock-down' and 'quarantine' are a bit much, and not really accurate or helpful. Terms like 'lockdown' make it sound like we're suddenly in a vast prison. 

I'm all for stopping the spread of the virus via 'social distancing', and taking all reasonable steps. But I don't think that this necessarily means just staying inside the house, especially depending on where you live. Right now, I'm staying in rural northern Michigan, in an old farmhouse on 40 acres, on a dirt road, abutting a large range of state land, criss-crossed by many 'seasonal' roads and two-tracks. Seeing houses tucked into the distance on them is rare. Each day, so long as it's not raining, I've gone out and taken walks of between 3 to 6 miles in length, and the exercise has done wonders for keeping my mood and health up. I've only seen a few people out walking dogs so far, and well more than 6 feet apart; more like 20 feet, or more. I don't think there's any risk in such activity, and indeed, there's more benefit to physical and mental health.

As it warms up, there's some hidden away places to go swimming, and I plan to do that, as well. I can't see staying cooped up when there's literally thousands of acres of state land, with almost nobody on it. If I was in a big city, sure, I'd be a lot more careful exploring: but unless I discover that the virus can be blown along by the wind for acres at a time, I'm not going to stop taking walks, especially on our own land.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Apr 1, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> One. You should have gave that guy disposable dishes for health and safety reasons. Two. People wouldn't have the choice of going out if the lockdowns were lifted. They would receive no help because then they'd be expected to work. I'm not talking about healthcare workers. I'm talking about the grocery store employees or any other job. Do you just expect that the government will help people who won't go out because they don't want to catch the virus even though everyone else is? You're asking for an even worse disaster that would last long after the pandemic. If we keep people contained and help them financially, we can limit the spread.



We did. Then we were told to stop because he was complaining about it and due to "dignity" reasons. No, I agree with you there but it was either comply or get fired. I had bills to pay. I still have bills to pay, but that's besides the point.

I don't have any control over what the government deems as "essential" or not. But then again, I have no say or control over how the government handles this, period. THAT is the issue I have.

Well still, even if we do help them financially there is still the mental health issue. So when this blows over, if I hear so much as a peep about how bad someone's life is due to mental issues, I won't have it. Clearly this crisis has proven that this is above any kind of mental health issues. But regardless...we can limit the spread if we keep people who are SICK home. I don't exactly see the President staying home. I'm sure there's a great deal many people in Government offices not staying home either.

But if this continues longer than a month or so, we'll still see a worse disaster because the economy is going to have a difficult time recovering. Our country is already in debt. 

Sorry, but I still have a bigger issue with a FORCED quarantine than I do with the virus itself. No one acted like this with other crisis illnesses that have popped up in the past. Where was all the quarantines during H1N1, Anthrax scares, or even the flu? Yeah let's just overlook the fact that people still died because of the flu!? Then there's SARs, MRSA, etc. the list goes on and on. The economy is going to crash because of this. It's going to be 1930 all over again. Give people a choice at least. Help those who do want to be in quarantine. There. Problem solved. Don't toss people in jail just because they're healthy and out and about!


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Apr 1, 2020)

Look I'm sorry you guys. The idea of quarantine is a trigger for my anxiety. I can't stand the idea of being trapped.


----------



## KD142000 (Apr 1, 2020)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> We did. Then we were told to stop because he was complaining about it and due to "dignity" reasons. No, I agree with you there but it was either comply or get fired. I had bills to pay. I still have bills to pay, but that's besides the point.
> 
> I don't have any control over what the government deems as "essential" or not. But then again, I have no say or control over how the government handles this, period. THAT is the issue I have.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying. However, I must stress that the measures put in place really are for the best.
Personally, I think we should have acted sooner...but we have to take the action now if we really want a world to come back into.

It's true that people are struggling and that businesses can't cope. Every day, I hear about a new sector of business that needs bailing out if it's to survive. Unfortunately, there isn't enough money to hand out to everybody and some sacrifices have to be made...unless we all want to go flat broke.
The world can't function like this, which is why it's imperative we stop the spread as fast as possible. Once it's safe, life can go back to the way it was.

I just hope that when this is all over, we can act sooner in the future or discover a new way to prevent the spread of viruses like this one. A lesson is only good if you learn it (not saying it's just a lesson...cos people are actually suffering and dying. It's a tragedy, really).

To keep our minds healthy, we should make use of the things we have, like social media, videogames and other forms of entertainment or social interaction.


MauEvigEternalCat said:


> Look I'm sorry you guys. The idea of quarantine is a trigger for my anxiety. I can't stand the idea of being trapped.


That's perfectly fine by myself. Being trapped is something we're all going through. Even those that can still work or have to work feel that way. It's a scary situation for all of us.
*hugs*


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 1, 2020)

I think the WHO is advising to play video games and such and meet online instead of in person now.

https://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/who-video-games-playaparttogether/

Like welcome to the new "normal" where staying at home is now considered normal.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2020)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> We did. Then we were told to stop because he was complaining about it and due to "dignity" reasons. No, I agree with you there but it was either comply or get fired. I had bills to pay. I still have bills to pay, but that's besides the point.
> 
> I don't have any control over what the government deems as "essential" or not. But then again, I have no say or control over how the government handles this, period. THAT is the issue I have.
> 
> ...


Covid 19 is more dangerous and more infectious than any of those diseases. And about the mental health, people can recover from cabin fever and a temporary depreseion. You can't recover from death.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Apr 1, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Covid 19 is more dangerous and more infectious than any of those diseases. And about the mental health, people can recover from cabin fever and a temporary depreseion. You can't recover from death.



Well you're right about one thing, you can't recover from death. Not all depression is temporary though so please, stop making light of mental illness. 
Let's also not forget that the immune system can become impaired if one's depressed, not exactly the best situation for a virus pandemic is it? So in light of that information, mental illness is important to consider in this situation isn't it? Considering that depression will actually make someone MORE vulnerable to illness, and quarantine is likely to make someone depressed, that is NOT something you can just brush under the rug. 
It all comes down to what's more important, staying safe from the virus going around, or remaining sane? The majority of people still recover from the virus, but most people who have depression need treatment for their entire lives. That is NOT living.
So if you treat someone who IS sick like dung, they will get depressed. They will be more likely to die. Treat the sick with compassion, and they might have a better chance of recovery.



KD142000 said:


> I understand what you're saying. However, I must stress that the measures put in place really are for the best.
> Personally, I think we should have acted sooner...but we have to take the action now if we really want a world to come back into.
> 
> It's true that people are struggling and that businesses can't cope. Every day, I hear about a new sector of business that needs bailing out if it's to survive. Unfortunately, there isn't enough money to hand out to everybody and some sacrifices have to be made...unless we all want to go flat broke.
> ...



Thanks for your support, I appreciate it. It would be nice if they could find ways to prevent illness, but it seems as though this virus evolved to infect humans specifically. Maybe we'll learn something new about how viruses evolve.
Indeed, it certainly is a scary situation for everyone.


Axelfox said:


> I think the WHO is advising to play video games and such and meet online instead of in person now.
> 
> https://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/who-video-games-playaparttogether/
> 
> Like welcome to the new "normal" where staying at home is now considered normal.



I sure hope this doesn't become a "new normal." What's next, do we have to go back to living on farms like in little house on the prairie? :/


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2020)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> Well you're right about one thing, you can't recover from death. Not all depression is temporary though so please, stop making light of mental illness.
> Let's also not forget that the immune system can become impaired if one's depressed, not exactly the best situation for a virus pandemic is it? So in light of that information, mental illness is important to consider in this situation isn't it? Considering that depression will actually make someone MORE vulnerable to illness, and quarantine is likely to make someone depressed, that is NOT something you can just brush under the rug.
> It all comes down to what's more important, staying safe from the virus going around, or remaining sane? The majority of people still recover from the virus, but most people who have depression need treatment for their entire lives. That is NOT living.
> So if you treat someone who IS sick like dung, they will get depressed. They will be more likely to die. Treat the sick with compassion, and they might have a better chance of recovery.
> ...


You are living in fantasy land. Physical health always comes first. You can't have good mental health if you're dead.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Apr 1, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> You are living in fantasy land. Physical health always comes first. You can't have good mental health if you're dead.



Alright, I'm going to stop you there. You can't have physical_ or_ mental health if you're dead. It's clear you haven't listened to a single word I've been saying, I feel like I'm talking to a wall so I'm done with this debate. 

To the rest of you all, carry on and sorry if I derailed the thread. I'm forced to adhere to the rules, so I only leave home when I have an excuse to get food or supplies so I don't go completely crazy. Otherwise I spend my time preparing to teach kids in china, been decorating for Easter, doing art, playing video games, watching anime, eating and sleeping. I hate being unemployed. And I'm getting depressed. Anxiety is nearly maxed out some days. I'm tired of this and want things to go back to normal.


----------



## SwiftDog (Apr 1, 2020)

I've been holed up for about 10 days now. Just going for walks now and then, doing lots of college course work, and trying not to go broke.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 1, 2020)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> Alright, I'm going to stop you there. You can't have physical_ or_ mental health if you're dead. It's clear you haven't listened to a single word I've been saying, I feel like I'm talking to a wall so I'm done with this debate.
> 
> To the rest of you all, carry on and sorry if I derailed the thread. I'm forced to adhere to the rules, so I only leave home when I have an excuse to get food or supplies so I don't go completely crazy. Otherwise I spend my time preparing to teach kids in china, been decorating for Easter, doing art, playing video games, watching anime, eating and sleeping. I hate being unemployed. And I'm getting depressed. Anxiety is nearly maxed out some days. I'm tired of this and want things to go back to normal.


You are the one clearly not listening to a word I'm saying. You're living in a fantasy land where people would just be let out and everything would be fine. It wouldn't be fine and there'd be more than the hundreds of thousands of deaths that are already projected even with quarintines in place. You need to rethink things and fast.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2020)

Mambi said:


> NO, it attaches to droplets (like a cough) hence the 6 foot rule...they'll sink to the ground most likely, barring a strong breeze.
> But the viral shell is too heave in covid to float freely in the wind (unlike other microbes), so this isn't like "the happening"...fresh air is still good for you. It's people and surfaces you have to watch out for.



Do you have a credible source? I don't want to be spreading misinformation given how serious this is.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 1, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you have a credible source? I don't want to be spreading misinformation given how serious this is.



Yes...the fact that they still recommend going outside, and grocery stores are not barred yet. <giggle> 

But seriously though, if you prefer science: *www.who.int: Modes of transmission of virus causing COVID-19: implications for IPC precaution recommendations*

I quote them: _"Respiratory infections can be transmitted through droplets of different sizes: when the droplet particles are >5-10 μm in diameter they are referred to as respiratory droplets, and when then are <5μm in diameter, they are referred to as droplet nuclei.1 According to current evidence, COVID-19 virus is primarily transmitted between people through respiratory droplets and contact routes.2-7 In an analysis of 75,465 COVID-19 cases in China, airborne transmission was not reported"
_
It goes on to explain droplet transmission, and other medical science info on the virus...

Does that put your mind at ease any? <smile>


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 1, 2020)

There's a few people in my family that are not certain of how the virus works or are ignorant of it, so that will help.

And who knows, if the virus mutates and becomes airborne, life could be a lot harder. Here's to hoping it doesn't.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 3, 2020)

Y'all are reminding me I have to go grocery shopping later on this morning. Oh joy.


----------



## Glossolalia (Apr 3, 2020)

I did some shopping at the Bulk Barn today and it was actually a nice experience.

I was told to sanitize my hands and put on gloves (provided) before entering. I could look around to decide what I wanted but I couldn't open any of the bins- I had to ask the employee (also wearing gloves, which she changed regularly) to scoop things for me. She explained that everyone either assumed they were closed or thought they wouldn't be sanitary, so they had hardly any customers. I felt safer shopping there with their strict measures than I did at my grocery store, where you don't know how many people have touched each item before you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2020)

Alright fellas, here's a few songs to celebrate the end of the world. Which one should be the anthem? XD


----------



## Kurushimii (Apr 3, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Alright fellas, here's a few songs to celebrate the end of the world. Which one should be the anthem? XD


This one's a classic, played on Family Guy and Chicken Little.


----------



## Aibiki (Apr 3, 2020)

Georgia's _finally_ hitting shelter-at-home phase, but I've been staying home/isolating for about 3 weeks now. My sympathy/empathy for anyone being stupid about this (religious megagatherings, spring breakers, hoaxers) has run dry and I'm pretty angry about everything. My artistic creativity and motivation is shot. I miss my bf so much and I haven't felt this depressed in _yeears. _But it's for the best since one person in my household works in the hospital, so I don't want to risk my bf's health at all.

And I've caught up on all the sleep I could, so I _have_ to stay awake instead of just sleeping the day away. ._.

But AC is fun, I guess. So there's that. I hate the egg event tho, it just makes getting cherry blossom recipes harder.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Apr 3, 2020)

They cancelled school in California for the rest of the year... so my sister won't get to walk for her graduation. Quarantine hasn't changed my life much since I'm already a homebody with few reasons to leave the house and chronic migraines that keep me in bed anyway. If anything, the rise of online accessibility has actually improved things for me, making it easier to talk to my doctors about my medications and garnering some understanding from able-bodied family about how it feels to be trapped at home for the sake of your health. I guess the biggest downside is that I can't travel to see my girlfriend this spring like I planned to (I live in Southern California, she lives in Quebec). We agree it sucks but continue looking on the bright side, since the delay just means more time for me to get my migraine treatment sorted out. I'm continuing my work as a freelance illustrator while looking for a more stable income while she hopes she doesn't get laid off or--worse yet--sick.

As an inside joke to lighten the mood, some of my fellow Transformers buddies are teasing about how it's the Cybonic Plague outbreak all over again... only this time we don't have someone to hack into Megatron's brain for a cure, haha


----------



## Elon Flow (Apr 4, 2020)

...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm gonna have to go out this coming week to get supplies.
Gonna walk to the grocery store probably tuesday when my plague doctor mask comes in.

Should be fun.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Apr 4, 2020)

The thrift store where I work has been declared "non-essential" by my state government, forcing us into some kind of extended furlough.  The management is still paying us for the next two weeks before helping us file for unemployment benefits.  Meanwhile, I've been working on my art, watching videos, and trying not to get frustrated with the boredom.  That last part is the hardest one, though.  I can't wait until this virus thing blows over and we can all get back to work.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2020)

Really having a struggle with staying inside all the time. I didn't expect it to be as hard as it is! 

I also thought I would maybe do art or start playing the piano again, but actually it turns out I'm just doing remote work all until 9pm. :]


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 5, 2020)

Being in lockdown makes me wish I had a VR headset. I would try it, even despite the motion sickness (yes, I get _motion sick_ in 1st person video games). My ongoing sore throat is concerning me, yet going to the Dr is more risky than usual. Getting sick during a pandemic sucks - even if it's some other illness and not corona.

I wish I could find some silver lining but I'm still in the "feeling sad and stressed" phase. I know others have it worse, but that doesn't make me feel better.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> Being in lockdown makes me wish I had a VR headset. I would try it, even despite the motion sickness (yes, I get _motion sick_ in 1st person video games). My ongoing sore throat is concerning me, yet going to the Dr is more risky than usual. Getting sick during a pandemic sucks - even if it's some other illness and not corona.
> 
> I wish I could find some silver lining but I'm still in the "feeling sad and stressed" phase. I know others have it worse, but that doesn't make me feel better.



I tried VR in Glasgow last October and was surprised how unconvincing it was actually! x3 People had spoken about how immersive it was, but it just felt like I had two tv screens up against my face to me.

Perhaps it didn't help that the VR was simulating a location I had actually visited in real life. 

I hope your sore throat improves.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 5, 2020)

Life is still pretty normal for me. I work in healthcare (though not directly with anyone as I'm in medical records in my own office) so I'm essential and still go to work. The number of people in the building has decreased dramatically as those who can work from home all are. But since it would be impossible for me to do that I'm still going in. It's actually really nice since I can still socialize with my coworkers (we all wear masks) and feel like I'm still being productive. Still getting my normal paycheck is a plus too.


----------



## Olivitree (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm going a tad stir crazy, I'm an introvert, and I usually spend a lot of time alone as my husband works 9 to 5 and I stay up way late when he's in bed.
Now, I'm not a lone, not until he goes to bed. Thats totally fine, except I need to get out alone every now and then! I often just randomly have to get up and go outside, go somewhere, walk some place, being cooped up is really kicking my inspirations butt.

So, I'm immersing myself at night in good music, nice videos of wild green places and soaking in bird song where ever I can, we're prepping to start sorting out garden out so hopefully that will become an amazing green place.
I'm really diving into gaming in large expansive worlds to explore, so I can curb a little of my desire to just run out the door screaming into nature. We have been playing D&D on roll20 too, which has been pretty great, I'm really  enjoying the map building and DMing in it, less so being a player but its fun having lots of graphical stuff to play with and entertain players with. 

Over all, I'm avoiding the news. I'm not sure I want to watch it all descend into chaos as things get worse I think I'd struggle.
I genuinely have real respect and love for our health care professionals, refuse/recycling collectors, supermarket workers, farmers and all the other essential workers who are out there risking their lives for us all... and I'm really pissed off with those people who aren't taking this seriously and just wondering out for no good reason.

Overall, I'm actually doing ok, I've always been fine interacting with people online instead of face to face, its pretty much my preference, about halves my anxiety around social interaction, but I do miss being allowed to roam free when ever I wanted, I'm a bit of a wanderer and I need nature or my art suffers.
I just kinda feel a bit sluggish and stuffy, I think I caught something at the start of all this and haven't recovered yet, don't know what it was, testing here hasn't/isn't being prioritised and all my symptoms were mild. But I've been self isolating 2 weeks longer than the rest of the UK D: so I've had a head start on getting my cabin fever going.
Goodness me I miss the countryside though T_T


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 7, 2020)

Day 27 of self-imposed isolation from the world now... partial isolation, as I need to do shopping occasionally. Started so early because I hurt myself in a not-too-serious but painful way back then, and couldn't get any real medical help – all services were in emergency mode already. Not being able to walk particularly well, I figured I can equally well get holed up by my own will (so you can say I was self-quarantining before it got fashionable). And wait for the injury to heal by itself, which it has done in 90% indeed.

Timings have actually been pretty fortunate for me. Without getting into needless details, I'm working on an on-and-off basis. That is, months sacrificed nearly totally to work-eat-sleep cycle, then months when I can do whatever I bloody please... until the next cycle starts. And so, with the end of February, an over-4-month-long grind contract has ended, leaving me able to stay low for quite some time.

My wife managed to get back to me merely hours before Poland closed the borders and stopped all air traffic. I'm telling you, it was like something from a book or movie, where someone makes a run for passing through a gate mere moments before it closes! If this hadn't worked, it would all have become exponentially more difficult, with having to wait for special governmental transports being organized etc. As she had to pass through as many as 3 airports, she self-reported to the sanitary services; she was told to just not go anywhere for 2 weeks and watch out for any symptoms. It's fourth week ongoing now and nothing happened.

I was suffering from heavy hypochondriac anxiety in the meantime but it seems I managed to... _stabilize _myself, at least for now (and otherwise, I'd have absolutely zero trouble with sitting at home most of the time). What helped was dealing with another perceived threat, for which I had to get myself together. The restrictions here are gradually getting more and more severe, and I got an impression it's all going in the direction the Chinese took in Wuhan. Which, while apparently effective, was also very rough. So I made sure to stock up on durable goods of all manners, in amounts that would allow to live for 2 weeks without any contact with outside world. The apartment looks like a storehouse, but now they can weld my door shut for all I care... At most I'll have to throw garbage (including cat excrement) out through the balcony, lol.

So, being busy with this little project, as much paranoid as it might seem, made me regain some "operative sanity". The stores don't appear undersupplied, most stuff is available as it was, or at most with momentary shortages that are quickly covered. Only that yeast is out for good, it seems. Good that I have my own stockpile. Prices didn't seem to bump much if at all, actually some things, such as meat, appear cheaper than before. The stores have a limit of 3 customers per cash counter allowed to simultaneously be inside. My usual little-but-well-stocked store 100 steps away looks kinda empty, most people probably assumed they wouldn't get in anyway (there are only 2 cash counters there) and went to bigger supermarkets. And so, the store doesn't appear to even have any particular need for enforcing the restriction, there were fewer than 6 people inside anyway when I checked. I also feel really sorry for all these retail workers having to wear face masks all day. It was first time I used one, it was quite tight fitting and I felt kinda half-choked as a result.

Another thing I was busy with was figuring out how to get administrative matters and bill payments through the internet. Our e-administration is still fledgling and therefore can be difficult to use, but I think I have it covered, at least for now.

Since quite a few months, I was intending to work harder on my art when I reach the "free time" part of my job cycle. With the long-term goal being becoming able to take commissions. But honestly, the plague completely threw all these intentions out of whack, it's hard to focus on art when it feels as if whole world was going to hell... I spent way too much time staying in bed and feeling too bad to do anything in particular. Until the perceived threat of lockdown roused me into action, which – I need to underscore again – somehow set my mind on a better track. I'm making a retry with art these days, but we'll see how far it can go.


----------



## Jestwinged (Apr 8, 2020)

I am starting to get more used to it now, I would still much prefer things go back to normal of course, but I find giving yourself a routine during the day helps.   Even if it's small things like going for a walk at 11:30am, lunch at 12:30am, home exercises at 2pm & 7pm etc.   Not sure when the lockdown in the UK will end, they were meant to review it next week but have now said thats scrapped. 

Guess we all just have to knuckle down and get on with it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Jestwinged (Apr 8, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


>



That was beautiful x3


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 8, 2020)

From the ending of March until now, my life has literally been like a movie.

February, I had to get officers to go after my ex since he threatened me to go back with him. After so many attempts, I was finally able to go after him in court in late March. Although I didn't get the injunction (something like a restraining order) that I desired, the judge practically slammed her foot down his throat. The goon hasn't bothered me ever since, praise God.

Later on, still in late March, I end up graduating with my associates degree. I will not be returning to college, as I have no desire to become a manager in anyway. I am officially done with college.

Then, there's my actual retail job. Absolutely ignorant business decisions were made. These people had us working Waaaaaay until March 30th despite having literally no more than eight customers per day, keeping up with paying employees, bills and rent. It was impossible for me to not do my job properly within six feet away from a potential customer. I began to worry and get annoyed.
Finally, the business decided to cut the cord and furloughed the entire store. I technically still have my job, but I currently have to stay at home due to not having anymore available hours. I do not believe I'll be returning back. It is officially the end of me working retail.

Everything has came to an end, my relationship, my schooling, and my retail job. It's odd, but entertaining in my opinion. But yet, it gets even more interesting..

I started to reminisce about my past, back in the day when I was a young cub in high school. I made a very close friend towards the end of my freshman year - and yeah, I had romantic feelings towards him. As time went by, and life had it's way, we lost contact to each other. I simply wondered how he's been.
I found him, and just wanted to know how he's been doing, then go along with my nerdy business.

...well, we haven't been able to stop talking since. I look forward to every single day talking to him. It's fun and enjoyable, and we end up staying up Really late at night til the next morning, damn near when the sun starts rising up.
I'm trying my best to stay practical, and not keeping my hopes Super high up, but I do hope we could get into a relationship with each other. I don't want to assume that's what he would like with me, but I sure hope so.

So, that's how my life has been so far with this quarantine situation. At home, checking on benefit applications, playing games, drinking Redbull, eating decent food everyday, and staying up Super late. It's awesome, but my body is indeed feeling the affects. I'm so sleep deprived that I'm nauseous - but I don't know when I'll ever experience a time like this ever again.
I know I've got to Really put my foot down once this stuff begins to come to an end - and seriously begin seeking a career and a move on in life.

I'm thankful for those working essential jobs, and I'm really hoping that they're hanging on as strong as they can. They deserve everything, and I hope they can remain as safe and healthy as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2020)

Mine has been like an ongoing nightmare, still expecting to wake up. I knew I would have to deal with my biggest fear one day but, to soon. 

And so am I. At least they're still trying to hold the world together.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 8, 2020)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> From the ending of March until now, my life has literally been like a movie.
> 
> February, I had to get officers to go after my ex since he threatened me to go back with him. After so many attempts, I was finally able to go after him in court in late March. Although I didn't get the injunction (something like a restraining order) that I desired, the judge practically slammed her foot down his throat. The goon hasn't bothered me ever since, praise God.
> 
> ...




I just wanted to congratulate you on getting your degree.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 9, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I just wanted to congratulate you on getting your degree.



Thank you!!! I appreciate that. :3


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 16, 2020)

I feel a little better physically, but I'm not any happier with the confinement. My family is as emotionally unsupportive as usual. As much as I dislike talking on the phone, chatting with one of my friends did help me feel less alone.


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 16, 2020)

I really hope the isolation ends by the time I go to college in the fall, because I'm terrible at online courses  

I did at least start making some new friends in the furry community. Now is a good time to put aside religious and political differences imo.


----------



## Keefur (Apr 16, 2020)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> ...well, we haven't been able to stop talking since. I look forward to every single day talking to him. It's fun and enjoyable, and we end up staying up Really late at night til the next morning, damn near when the sun starts rising up.
> I'm trying my best to stay practical, and not keeping my hopes Super high up, but I do hope we could get into a relationship with each other. I don't want to assume that's what he would like with me, but I sure hope so.


You are already in a relationship with him.  If he wasn't very interested, he wouldn't stay up all night talking with you.  There is something there.  Take it from an old hand.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm spending a lot of time watching birds.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 16, 2020)

and working...I'm totally working


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 16, 2020)

My partner and I have been making friends... Out of packing material. We are bored, too.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2020)

#ded


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm mostly talking to my ex and making money


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 16, 2020)

Had my first doctor's tele-appointment today. (sigh)

I would go bicycling for some fresh air but it's too frigging cold outside for what meager cold weather cycling gear I own. Cali wasn't that cold but 35 degree Central Indiana is not conducive to comfortable outdoor exercise.


----------



## Glossolalia (Apr 16, 2020)

A couple of friends set up an online D&D game that will meet once a week. I've played once before, years ago, but never got too into it at the time. Now I can't wait! Meeting with friends regularly _and _having another world to focus my attention on sounds like heaven right now.


----------



## honeyglitter (Apr 16, 2020)

The quarantine couldn't have started worse time for me. I started school last month and I went there once. Now I'm doing online studies, but it sucks since I don't have teacher helping me TAT 
Thank God for my dog though. I have a reason to leave the apartment 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 16, 2020)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Had my first doctor's tele-appointment today. (sigh)
> 
> I would go bicycling for some fresh air but it's too frigging cold outside for what meager cold weather cycling gear I own. Cali wasn't that cold but 35 degree Central Indiana is not conducive to comfortable outdoor exercise.


Yeah, it's not easy to dress well for the 30's. I'd rather ride when it is 25 instead of 35. You don't need cycling specific gear to be able to ride in the cold though. I challenged myself to use a wool pea coat this winter instead of my fancy cycling jacket, and it actually worked well in most situations. 

Are there any particular parts of your body that are too cold or warm while riding? Do you tend to ride fast or slow? Do you ride with a backpack or some other bag on your body?


----------



## FurryFelix (Apr 16, 2020)

The last month has felt like an entire year, as if the first two and a half months of 2020 could be labeled as 2020-a and from mid-March on could be labeled 2020-b. 

I've been getting used to isolation though. It's funny that even though I've considered myself an introvert, I now realise how truly extroverted I really am. I loved going to concerts, sports events, shopping malls, movie theaters, etc. etc. Being inside doing the same thing over and over is getting tiring, and yet, the days are going by faster and faster. 

I've been talking to my close friends more often and checking in to see how they are both physically and mentally. Some friends from college and I just started playing this Nintendo Switch game called "For The King" and it's been a huge help to stay socially active and just have some fun during this difficult time.

Then there's checking in on here to make sure you all are staying safe and finding ways to make it through this depressing time. If anyone needs to chat, my messages are open.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 16, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> Yeah, it's not easy to dress well for the 30's. I'd rather ride when it is 25 instead of 35. You don't need cycling specific gear to be able to ride in the cold though. I challenged myself to use a wool pea coat this winter instead of my fancy cycling jacket, and it actually worked well in most situations.
> 
> Are there any particular parts of your body that are too cold or warm while riding? Do you tend to ride fast or slow? Do you ride with a backpack or some other bag on your body?


Just the front half of me gets cold from the wind. I have some cold weather gear for 45+ but 30's in not really workable. I have some heavyweight hoodies that might help the situation. When I ride, it's just a nice pace around town, no backpack, since I'm just in the neighborhood. Might try again tomorrow if it's not too cold. The vintage road bike (mid-80's Schwinn LeTour Luxe) needs new wheels or new hoops laced onto my hubs so I'll be riding my Diamondback Topanga mountain bike.


----------



## rekcerW (Apr 17, 2020)

So, yesterday night, well, this morning or some shit, I figured it'd be cool to see if the smoke alarms worked with my roommate expressing a lot of disapproval. 

As it turns out that we both found out is that the smoke alarm downstairs talks to the alarm upstairs, and instead of beeping and stopping when you hit the button again, they cycle through every possible alarm they might have. 

This was with me being relatively drunk and kind of panicking and repeatedly hitting the button trying to make them stop. Also turns out when you do that, they just start cycling through their alarms again..

Been kinda tryin to blend in since I bought this place, and yea that was really something at 2AM


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 17, 2020)

it's been a month and a half since I've been in a house stuck with my family. Its actually going pretty great, though all our sleep schedules are fucked up :/ None of us goes to bed at a reasonable hour anymore, it's just 3 am-12 pm for us. 

I do lots of art now, though I'm slowly losing motivation to even do homework.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 17, 2020)

I got Persona 5 and I got hooked...

That's a little bit of an understatement..!


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 17, 2020)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Just the front half of me gets cold from the wind. I have some cold weather gear for 45+ but 30's in not really workable. I have some heavyweight hoodies that might help the situation. When I ride, it's just a nice pace around town, no backpack, since I'm just in the neighborhood. Might try again tomorrow if it's not too cold. The vintage road bike (mid-80's Schwinn LeTour Luxe) needs new wheels or new hoops laced onto my hubs so I'll be riding my Diamondback Topanga mountain bike.


If any of the hoodies, or other potential outer layers, seem particularly good at blocking wind, I'd give them a try. Wearing a backpack restricts airflow across your torso, which usually results in one being warmer, and possibly sweatier. For the legs, I find a baggy pair of jeans or slacks does wonders as long as you tuck them into your boots, or use a leg strap/rubber band/hair tie to seal off the bottom, leaving a nice cushion of air as insulation between your legs and the cold air outside. The faster you ride, the more heat your body generates, back when I used to ride fast being able to vent excess heat was much more important than insulation. Riding slow gives you more ability to throw on an extra layer or two without becoming a sweaty mess.


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 17, 2020)

The sooner people start obeying the rules, the sooner everything can get back to normal.

www.kitv.com: Gov. Ige: All Hawaii beaches now closed; Boating, fishing, hiking social distancing requirements expanded


----------



## Vetto (Apr 17, 2020)

I wonder if a vaccine could be created?

I know they tried with SARS and MERS (also both coronavirus), but were unsuccessful.


----------



## Simo (Apr 17, 2020)

I think I'm starting to go a bit batty, and am re-watching all 153 episodes of _Gilmore Girls_, in order.


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 18, 2020)

Simo said:


> I think I'm starting to go a bit batty, and am re-watching all 153 episodes of _Gilmore Girls_, in order.



Same.

Being locked up all day is driving me stir crazy


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 18, 2020)

I decided to request my first ever commission during this quarantine.  It’s gonna be MLP related, though, not furry.

I managed to reserve the last spot for their commission wave in May and I’m pretty excited about it.  Now I have something to look forward to while being quarantined.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 18, 2020)

Well, not a happy camper over Google Play.

Downloaded the CBS All Access on my tablet to watch Picard, Google Play decided to cancel my order. No can watch until I set it up on my television, now. Grrrr.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2020)

Vetto said:


> I wonder if a vaccine could be created?
> 
> I know they tried with SARS and MERS (also both coronavirus), but were unsuccessful.



There are research groups trying all over the world, so I hope they can. The world can't really go back to normal until there is one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2020)

I was just pushing my sister around town in her wheelchair. (In the UK we're allowed 1 piece of exercise each day) and parts of the wheelchair literally fell out. arughghghgh D:


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 19, 2020)

Husband and I started watching Tiger King and I have not wanted to punch a group of people more than the people in this show.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 19, 2020)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, not a happy camper over Google Play.
> 
> Downloaded the CBS All Access on my tablet to watch Picard, Google Play decided to cancel my order. No can watch until I set it up on my television, now. Grrrr.



I want to watch Picard, too. But I'm a cheapass. I figure it will be free on a few years.


----------



## VX666 (Apr 19, 2020)

From an infectious diseases stand point, I want to remind everyone that "stay at home" doesn't mean stay indoors, indoors is the most contageous place for areosol base pathogens to spread.

Ideally you want to be OUTDOORS, in a well ventilated area, follow OSHA guidelines and stay away from carriers. 

Places where people stayed indoors had the highest infection rate for any pathogen.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 20, 2020)

Feel like crying today. .-.


----------



## -ChocolateDonut- (Apr 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Feel like crying today. .-.



Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2020)

-ChocolateDonut- said:


> Do you want to talk about it?



I didn't have any sensible reasons for feeling upset; I have just been inside long enough for my brain to go past its expiry date! ;3

But thankyou Chocodonut. ^_^


----------



## -ChocolateDonut- (Apr 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I didn't have any sensible reasons for feeling upset; I have just been inside long enough for my brain to go past its expiry date! ;3
> 
> But thankyou Chocodonut. ^_^



I think being locked inside for long enough to have your brain feel like an expired yogurt *is enough reason* to feel upset. The fact that this is happening to other millions of people out there doesn't mean there is reason to rest its importance. I get it can totally be just a bad day, but if you want to talk about it, I'll listen.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2020)

-ChocolateDonut- said:


> I think being locked inside for long enough to have your brain feel like an expired yogurt *is enough reason* to feel upset. The fact that this is happening to other millions of people out there doesn't mean there is reason to rest its importance. I get it can totally be just a bad day, but if you want to talk about it, I'll listen.



Oddly enough I actually miss things that I didn't tend to do a lot anyway. Before the quarantine I pretty much just worked all the time. But I'm frustrated that I can't go dating, rather than that I can't go to the office. 

x3


----------



## -ChocolateDonut- (Apr 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Oddly enough I actually miss things that I didn't tend to do a lot anyway. Before the quarantine, I pretty much just worked all the time. But I'm frustrated that I can't go dating, rather than that I can't go to the office.
> 
> x3



Are you alone? And by that I don't mean if you're single, but if you are at home alone.
Also, are you able to work from home instead of going to the office?


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 21, 2020)

Done some gardening, taking care of the blue plumbagos here. My mother loves plants; I'm still confused at the unusually rainy weather in a semi-arid area. Quite enjoying it, actually 



Fallowfox said:


> Oddly enough I actually miss things that I didn't tend to do a lot anyway. Before the quarantine I pretty much just worked all the time. But I'm frustrated that I can't go dating, rather than that I can't go to the office.
> 
> x3


*dates*





XXX~ happy tripping


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2020)

-ChocolateDonut- said:


> Are you alone? And by that I don't mean if you're single, but if you are at home alone.
> Also, are you able to work from home instead of going to the office?



I'm with the fam and am indeed 'working' from home. ;D


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2020)

Is anyone sick of all these ads by insurance, auto and other companies acting like they are suddenly charities, helping you 'get through' all this, milking all the gushy and sentimental images they can, as if they are anything but the shameless corporate wolves they always have been?

It is among those seemingly small but irritating things that's increasingly grating, as this drags on.


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 23, 2020)

Now that I think of it, quarantine means I see even fewer ads then normal. I think I've completely avoided seeing any of these ads you speak of.


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> Now that I think of it, quarantine means I see even fewer ads then normal. I think I've completely avoided seeing any of these ads you speak of.



You're lucky! Normally, I hardly watch any  TV, but I'm 'quarantined' with people who do...ah, for the days of peace and quiet again.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2020)

Know what cracks me up? since this whole Coronavirus and quarantine bullshit, I haven't seen one cooking ad on TV or anything to do with healthy eating. Try and make sense of that one!


----------



## Mambi (Apr 23, 2020)

Simo said:


> Is anyone sick of all these ads by insurance, auto and other companies acting like they are suddenly charities, helping you 'get through' all this, milking all the gushy and sentimental images they can, as if they are anything but the shameless corporate wolves they always have been?
> 
> It is among those seemingly small but irritating things that's increasingly grating, as this drags on.



YES, a thousand times yes, though to be fair, they always annoyed me! "we're your friend when you have an accident" OH REALLY? Well as a friend you have an army of lawyers ready to pick apart every single detail of my claim in order to ensure I get the least amount possible for a service I've paid for. Their definition of "help" and "friend" was already skewered...now they see themselves as you said like a charity? HA! They may be working at home and not in a suit, but the suit is apparently part of their skin now. <grin>


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2020)

Brrrrrr! Damp, windy and 36f, not a great day for a walk.

Also, up to episode 15 of Gilmore Girls. Maybe I'll try to do something like this as I watch the rest of them:

www.vox.com: Every episode of Gilmore Girls, ranked


----------



## JDeer (Apr 23, 2020)

I've done all I can to keep myself entertained and productive, ever since lockdown began here in my country.

I got bored with my PlayStation recently, although I did buy Persona 5(*Original, not Royal*), as it was on sale. I'm absolutely in love with it after beating the first Palace. I've also been re-watching some TV programmes, still needing to finish off _Friends_, and I also need to catch-up on the original _Star Trek_ as I haven't watched that in ages. I also recently watched a documentary about Amazon a couple of months back. I found that quite interesting, as it uncovered many things that I didn't know was going on behind Amazon's curtains(*I did know of the human-workers listening to Alexa recordings though*).

As for productive stuff, I've mainly just been learning and brushing-up on things that I already know about. I actually learned and could understand the basics of _Pointers_ in the C programming-language, so there's that. I've been learning all about the concepts of OOP(*Object-Oriented Programming*) in the Java programming-language, including classes, objects, methods, inheritance, and polymorphism. Although, I've still yet to find projects that I can put my skills to the test. Maybe I will in a few months time. I also created my new fursona(*The one in my profile-pic*), which I plan to showcase later. I have actually been trying to create a much better drawing of him as of today, although, it keeps going horribly wrong. So, I plan to watch some tutorials later.

I've also been taking myself out on daily walks, either by myself or with my dog. I mainly go out if I'm bored and have nothing to do or if I just feel like it.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 23, 2020)

Just learned that 5 families from my building in Recife caught the Covid. Scary to think I was right at the eye of the storm in the capital

Meanwhile, according to my mother, there's lots of police in the streets here and barely anybody walking around. She went to the drugstore today with dad; you may only leave with mask on and all essential services have been providing hand sanitizer n' stuff at the entrance


----------



## Valryth (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm starting to get numb. Things around me are probably crazier than they initially were (at home, but regarding the virus too) and I barely have any energy to feel bad over these things anymore. I also have many classes during the week and I feel like they unlock some sort of astral projection skills because I can't even get myself to pay attention.

My mind is always elsewhere, and time doesn't seem to be a thing anymore. Every day feels the same and there are little to no points of reference for continuity asides from my assignments and exams which I can barely feel motivated to work towards anymore.

It's weird, being quarantined. I really dislike being at home so it's particularly hard for me. But this said, I don't feel too sad either! It's hard to feel anything, honestly. I think I'm doing good enough, given the circumstances, and that's good enough for me right now!

Just needed to rant a little. I think I'm managing to hang on pretty well though! Something positive I've learned about during the quarantine is the power of breathing exercises. They're just so soothing! And I've also been trying out some regular workouts, it's always nice to have something to do when you can't go outside as often.

I hope you have all been managing to stay strong during these difficult times!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 26, 2020)

Healthy people with no symptoms in their 30's are dying from a covid related stroke. If you haven't been tested yet, don't be a dick, get tested. I did and it's not that bad. I think most would agree that they don't want to be on lockdown in the near future for another month.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 26, 2020)

I’ve actually been doing great during quarantine, considering.

My dad and I are spending this time fishing and hunting, and we live next to a wildlife refuge that we regularly visit. We also walk at a reservoir built by the Fish and Wildlife department to breed and regulate ducks through Federal Duck Stamps purchased by local hunters. There’s a lot of waterfowl there- even flocks of pelicans, which are really cool to see in flight!

Not to mention I rescued a dog during this outbreak, too! His name is Wall-E, and he has a forever home now with my aunt. 







So, yeah. I’ve been keeping myself occupied, busying myself with the outdoors and animals.


----------



## KD142000 (Apr 26, 2020)

Being inside hasn't been too bad. I know some might find it harder than others.
Normal life is hard to get out of.

I feel like every day is a Sunday, only much quieter. Kind of strange, that. Some may have lost the sense of time. If it wasn't for my laptop's calendar...I wouldn't know what day it is!

But I've been doing things like working on my comic. Recently rewrote parts of the script for that. Started some gaming streams that have been pretty fun! Couple regulars come by to those. I find myself messaging people more often to check how they're doing and making sure they don't feel too alone. I'm feeling more alone than usual, so it helps to have people online.



MCtheBeardie said:


> Not to mention I rescued a dog during this outbreak, too! His name is Wall-E, and he has a forever home now with my aunt.


Oooh, Wall-E looks lovely! Any reason for the name, fren?

Wall-E's probably one of my favourite Disney characters :3. For a robot, he's relatable.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 26, 2020)

I have been playing with my budgies and my doggo (at separate times in different rooms, of course haha) and trying to train my birbs to be less rascally. Other then that, I have sat around not doing anything, sometimes doing school work (I should really start focusing on that!!) and eating junkfood. I need to do some exercises...


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 26, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Oooh, Wall-E looks lovely! Any reason for the name, fren?
> 
> Wall-E's probably one of my favourite Disney characters :3. For a robot, he's relatable.



Well, my aunt originally wanted his name spelled like ‘Wally’, but her grandkids liked the idea of him being named after the robot Wall-E from the movie. So, my aunt stuck with it!

That’s all there is to it, fren.


----------



## KD142000 (Apr 26, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Well, my aunt originally wanted his name spelled like ‘Wally’, but her grandkids liked the idea of him being named after the robot Wall-E from the movie. So, my aunt stuck with it!
> 
> That’s all there is to it, fren.


Huh, the simplest things are often the best, I find!

I sometimes think of what I'd name my pets if I got any. Might do in future!
I'm tempted to get a birb. Seeing all the birb pics around here has inspired me :3




Simo said:


> Brrrrrr! Damp, windy and 36f, not a great day for a walk.
> 
> Also, up to episode 15 of Gilmore Girls. Maybe I'll try to do something like this as I watch the rest of them:
> 
> www.vox.com: Every episode of Gilmore Girls, ranked


Is Gilmore Girls a good show? I saw it all the time on the TV guide here, but never thought to look in. Don't know if they still show it, but I guess I can check.
I always thought it'd be one of those girly, 20-something year olds who fight for a minute and then make up to go shopping the next day...
Hmm.

But for me, again, I spent my birthday in quarantine. Not that I would've gone out anyway! Next up is my 21st, so...someone will drag me to an establishment with alcohol, I'm sure.
Must remember to wear the spiky clothes to ward off 'the lads' who tunelessly recreate football chants and use grunts as a form of communication. No doubt there'll be some in whatever pub I'm dragged to.


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Huh, the simplest things are often the best, I find!
> 
> I sometimes think of what I'd name my pets if I got any. Might do in future!
> I'm tempted to get a birb. Seeing all the birb pics around here has inspired me :3
> ...



This is a valid question! In ways, it's a very silly, almost tacky show, but it's also a very good show in the sense of being a kind of historical document of the millennial years (it came out in 2000, as I recall), and is a nice study of life in a Connecticut town, in which the main character, Lorelei Gilmore is the single mother of a sixteen year old daughter (Rory), who she gave birth to at age 16, thus estranging her from her very wealthy mother, Emily Gilmore, and her father. It's a strong show in exploring the dynamic and the tensions between mother and daughter, over these three generations: and also, an excellent story of being a single mother, with a particularly strong mother-daughter bond. The backdrop of the cozy, twee, idyllic Connecticut town is at times corny, and other times, accurate, and it has quite a few curious musical and cultural references to various indie music and authors, from Plath, Kafka, Melville, Proust:  there may be girly moments, but Rory is far from vapid, and Connecticut is far from unsophisticated. I suppose for many, it's also a kind of guilty pleasure? It gets better as it goes; season one takes a bit to get going. Rory has this dream of going to Harvard, and to do so, she gets accepted by this private high-school...but to get the money, her mother has to borrow it from her mother, whom she seldom speaks to: a deal is made where they have to have dinner each week...which seems similar...but wait until one meets Emily Gilmore.

Well, it helps fill some time in this pandemic, to be sure, and can be moving and quite funny, often unintentionally. It also has a very good 'high school' plot-line, among the better, in my mind, of kids in a high-pressure school scenarios.

~

Ah...and I hope you're 21st birthday is a good one; maybe I'll try to sneak over, and take you out on the town! : )


----------



## KD142000 (Apr 26, 2020)

Simo said:


> This is a valid question! In ways, it's a very silly, almost tacky show, but it's also a very good show in the sense of being a kind of historical document of the millennial years (it came out in 2000, as I recall), and is a nice study of life in a Connecticut town, in which the main character, Lorelei Gilmore is the single mother of a sixteen year old daughter (Rory), who she gave birth to at age 16, thus estranging her from her very wealthy mother, Emily Gilmore, and her father. It's a strong show in exploring the dynamic and the tensions between mother and daughter, over these three generations: and also, an excellent story of being a single mother, with a particularly strong mother-daughter bond. The backdrop of the cozy, twee, idyllic Connecticut town is at times corny, and other times, accurate, and it has quite a few curious musical and cultural references to various indie music and authors, from Plath, Kafka, Melville, Proust:  there may be girly moments, but Rory is far from vapid, and Connecticut is far from unsophisticated. I suppose for many, it's also a kind of guilty pleasure? It gets better as it goes; season one takes a bit to get going. Rory has this dream of going to Harvard, and to do so, she gets accepted by this private high-school...but to get the money, her mother has to borrow it from her mother, whom she seldom speaks to: a deal is made where they have to have dinner each week...which seems similar...but wait until one meets Emily Gilmore.
> 
> Well, it helps fill some time in this pandemic, to be sure, and can be moving and quite funny, often unintentionally. It also has a very good 'high school' plot-line, among the better, in my mind, of kids in a high-pressure school scenarios.
> 
> ...


This kind of sounds interesting to me! And I am unsure exactly why!

Since we're on the topic, I wonder if anyone else (it's not likely) will have heard of the ITV drama, Heartbeat? It's definitely one of my favourite shows of all time. It's a police drama, but with a cast of recurring characters you can never get enough of! I believe there's 18 seasons worth of it. The show ended in 2009, but it's still being shown once every weekday.

I'm on the final season right now, about 6 episodes in. I haven't seen the early ones, but I definitely should try to. They'll probably start from the early ones once they've done showing the final season.

Even though it's an all-go type of affair, it's somehow very relaxing to watch. And the backdrop of Britain in the 1960s helps, too!


----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> This kind of sounds interesting to me! And I am unsure exactly why!
> 
> Since we're on the topic, I wonder if anyone else (it's not likely) will have heard of the ITV drama, Heartbeat? It's definitely one of my favourite shows of all time. It's a police drama, but with a cast of recurring characters you can never get enough of! I believe there's 18 seasons worth of it. The show ended in 2009, but it's still being shown once every weekday.
> 
> ...



Hmm...this seems oddly familiar, and yet, I'm not 100% sure if it's made it over here...I'll have to take a peek! 

Similarly, Gilmore Girls can also seem kind of relaxing: there's a way that it's somewhat fun, to imagine oneself in such a story: in ways, too it makes me miss the educated, sophisticated nature of the east coast, even in it's sometimes snooty ways: but the show does a nice job, poking fun and commenting on that.

I'll look up heartbeat, and see if anyone is showing it here; I have watched a lot of British shows that I've liked in the past, maybe more so than US ones?


----------



## KD142000 (Apr 27, 2020)

Simo said:


> Hmm...this seems oddly familiar, and yet, I'm not 100% sure if it's made it over here...I'll have to take a peek!
> 
> Similarly, Gilmore Girls can also seem kind of relaxing: there's a way that it's somewhat fun, to imagine oneself in such a story: in ways, too it makes me miss the educated, sophisticated nature of the east coast, even in it's sometimes snooty ways: but the show does a nice job, poking fun and commenting on that.
> 
> I'll look up heartbeat, and see if anyone is showing it here; I have watched a lot of British shows that I've liked in the past, maybe more so than US ones?


If it's on any streaming services, it'd probably be Britbox :3. Definitely worth a look!

Always nice to have a show that pokes fun at what it's depicting. Shows a good sense of humour, there.


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm not enjoying the lockdown, but my country is doing ok in terms of reducing rate of virus spread. Still too early to lift restrictions.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2020)

At least the weather is going to be rubbish the next couple of days anyway.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 29, 2020)

Walked to my oldest daughter's house (one block away - LOL) borrowed her power mower and gave the front yard what for. Pulled some weeds, then took my Mossberg 500 12 gauge shotgun "apart" for cleaning. I mean "All Apart." Good deep cleaning, then took some Hard Arkansas stones to the action, removing burrs, etc. from the carriage and shell feed mechanisms. What a difference! It racks very easily now and it sounds quieter, too. That was a whole three hours of work that kept my mind off things.

A little while ago, had to go and ask the neighbors to take their argument behind closed doors, not in the yard between our houses. Yeah, they're getting cabin fever for sure. Need to go to the hardware store tomorrow for supplies to put a kitchen cabinet back on the wall. Another reason not to hire a handyman. We were moving and needed the house squared away before we got here so he goobered the cabinet back on the wall for us, Three Stooges style. The guy thinks sheetrock (drywall) screws are the best for anything you need to fix.

Hope all of you are doing okay, this isn't easy on anyone.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2020)

Upcoming work thing that was going to be in an exotic location has been cancelled now. I knew it was going to happen, but still. :{


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 29, 2020)

While peeps stay at home, capybaras casually wander in the streets of Recife





Source pic from one of our local news portals


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> While peeps stay at home, capybaras casually wander in the streets of Recife
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god that's so adorable! They're HUGE


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 29, 2020)

Had an interesting meeting this morning with two members of our local police force. Seems my neighbor was working in his overgrown jungle (back yard) when I was working on my shotgun. He could see me through the dining room window that faces our back yard. Apparently even though I was unarmed when I went to ask them to take their argument indoors later that day, he put one and one together and got three or something. The police didn't have a warrant but it was a courtesy call to ask me if I was going to harm my neighbors.

Then they asked about this big-ass rifle I was working on. I asked if they had a warrant again, they said no, so I showed them the Mossberg. When I opened the action to show it was clear, they noticed just how easy it opened. We ended up spending an hour or so discussing how to slick up a pump shotgun.

Strange times.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Healthy people with no symptoms in their 30's are dying from a covid related stroke. If you haven't been tested yet, don't be a dick, get tested. I did and it's not that bad. I think most would agree that they don't want to be on lockdown in the near future for another month.


Good thing I'm fat and out of shape then, because I was concerned there for a moment, before I noticed the "Healthy".


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2020)

@Mr. Fox Just wanted to say I respect you for getting tested. 

Unfortunately testing is only offered to over 65's in my country or people working in essential services, so I will have to wait until more tests are available before any of that happens. 
The only way I'd get tested is if I was ill enough to be sent to hospital.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @Mr. Fox Just wanted to say I respect you for getting tested.
> 
> Unfortunately testing is only offered to over 65's in my country or people working in essential services, so I will have to wait until more tests are available before any of that happens.
> The only way I'd get tested is if I was ill enough to be sent to hospital.


No one's getting tested here, not even care home workers. Because hey, don't need to pay out state pensions without pensioners, amirite?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2020)

Thatch said:


> No one's getting tested here, not even care home workers. Because hey, don't need to pay out state pensions without pensioners, amirite?



Are we both in the UK, or are you from another country?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Are we both in the UK, or are you from another country?


Yeah, UK. The testing situation went from concerning through so stupid it's funny, to so stupid it's not funny anymore.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2020)

Thatch said:


> Yeah, UK. The testing situation went from concerning through so stupid it's funny, to so stupid it's not funny anymore.



Yeah we're probably going to overtake Italy to become the worst affected country in Europe. Then we can hang out at the top of the coronavirus leaderboard with the US, and be all time dumb-chums. :{

It's just so upsetting that we've performed so badly, given that we could have avoided this.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah we're probably going to overtake Italy to become the worst affected country in Europe. Then we can hang out at the top of the coronavirus leaderboard with the US, and be all time dumb-chums. :{
> 
> It's just so upsetting that we've performed so badly, given that we could have avoided this.


Well, it's been clear for a while that the Tories want the UK to be a 51st US state.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2020)

Thatch said:


> Well, it's been clear for a while that the Tories want the UK to be a 51st US state.


It's just mystifying that people keep voting for them to be honest. I hold no faith that having the _worst deaths in Europe _will persuade English people that maybe we should pick leaders who _aren't_ famous for being blundering buffoons. :S


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 30, 2020)

Took the goobered  up kitchen cabinet off the wall for repair this morning. I took pictures to post for your enjoyment (or amusement) but alas, they don't do the damage justice. Not sure I can fix this now. I'm good but I fear not that good. This qualifies as being FUBAR'd.

Damn. The wife unit is gonna be pissed.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's just mystifying that people keep voting for them to be honest. I hold no faith that having the _worst deaths in Europe _will persuade English people that maybe we should pick leaders who _aren't_ famous for being blundering buffoons. :S


I lost hope the moment the North voted Tory. It's like comedians at the moment are saying, they can't joke about politics, because they can't think of stuff ridiculous enough to not just be news.
Everything else is just the logical conclusion.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2020)

Thatch said:


> Good thing I'm fat and out of shape then, because I was concerned there for a moment, before I noticed the "Healthy".


You're a cake, you don't get an opinion on healthy. But you do get to be delicious though, unless you're stale or mouldy then you belong in the trash.



Fallowfox said:


> @Mr. Fox Just wanted to say I respect you for getting tested.
> 
> Unfortunately testing is only offered to over 65's in my country or people working in essential services, so I will have to wait until more tests are available before any of that happens.
> The only way I'd get tested is if I was ill enough to be sent to hospital.


Appreciate that. Probably would've never got tested if it weren't for this cough, but at least I have peace of mind now. Would hate to feel responsible for spreading it.


----------



## Thatch (May 1, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> You're a cake, you don't get an opinion on healthy. But you do get to be delicious though, unless you're stale or mouldy then you belong in the trash.



I'm full of saturated fat and someone squashed me out of shape. I stand by what I said.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2020)

I can feel my brain slowly turning to soup. :}


----------



## Roboticrevolt (May 1, 2020)

It's great, I get to walk around with a mask and no one thinks it's strange. I'm in the state of New York, so masks are required when distancing can't be avoided.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2020)

Roboticrevolt said:


> It's great, I get to walk around with a mask and no one thinks it's strange. I'm in the state of New York, so masks are required when distancing can't be avoided.



Where are you buying them?

I wouldn't even know where they sell them, but maybe there just aren't as many here.


----------



## Roboticrevolt (May 1, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Where are you buying them?
> 
> I wouldn't even know where they sell them, but maybe there just aren't as many here.



I mean they are selling masks at the local gas stations where I am, but I had some unused N95 face masks, and I just ripped up a old T-shirt to cover the N95 mask, for a semi-bandito look.  Aesthetics are important after all. I have friends going with the skull, or animal teeth masks, you have to order those online, or make them yourself.


----------



## Herdingcats (May 1, 2020)

Roboticrevolt said:


> It's great, I get to walk around with a mask and no one thinks it's strange


I hope it remains normal to wear a mask after the pandemic.

My sense of time is messed up. It either feels too slow or too fast. No in-between.


----------



## Feralteddy (May 2, 2020)

I feel so terrible for the extroverts who are suffering through this.  I'm a shut-in who works from home and doesn't have a car, so I've basically experienced no difference in my schedule - my boyfriend is essential and still working though, so the worrying I've done over him has stressed me out quite a bit (he works night shift at a warehouse so it could be worse I suppose).

Nobody in my neighborhood that I've seen have been wearing masks except me and him, and that's frustrating, too.


----------



## Roboticrevolt (May 2, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> I hope it remains normal to wear a mask after the pandemic.



It would be nice. It's a bit surreal going to the super market, and seeing everyone wearing masks, along with the plexiglass shielding set up to protect the people on register. 

If this outbreak normalizes wearing masks just a bit I'd be happy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2020)

Don't worry, Kakarott will save a day.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2020)

I can't wait for lockdown to end so that I can resume being the gay furry sprite that God intended me to be.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2020)

My mood is going through rapid up and down movements


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 4, 2020)

To the tune of:





*Pandemic*

We are ordered to stay home
For just how long, nobody knows
Just one con and then it’s over.

Reading news, you know I’m afraid
My mother says we’ll be okay
Watch the world fade all around me!

All I am, a soul with hopes and dreams
All I have, are days full of hopes and dreams of you.

If only I could meet you here
All cons are cancelled for the year
Now I must wait until it's over.

(interlude)

All I want are friends with hopes and dreams
All I need, to share my hopes and dreams with you

Days go by, my heart grows fond
Of when I’m there, wrapped in your arms.
But I must wait until it's over.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> My mood is going through rapid up and down movements


Sounds a lot like my pp. :V


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 4, 2020)

I actually got a face mask with my character's muzzle on it. So I get to walk around in public and derg around without people suspecting a thing.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 4, 2020)

You know the trope about grabbing someone's attention by coughing next to them? that's yet another thing that randomly makes me laugh now, due to coronavirus



Mr. Fox said:


> Sounds a lot like my pp. :V


_*Bhenchod Madarchod*_


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> _*Bhenchod Madarchod*_


Oh man, I've been watching so many Indian internet scam videos, I know what this is XD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 4, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Oh man, I've been watching so many Indian internet scam videos, I know what this is XD


O, which ones? Kitboga?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> O, which ones? Kitboga?


The recent ones I've been watching are Jim Browning.
There are so many from so many different people I don't remember all the names lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 4, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> The recent ones I've been watching are Jim Browning.
> There are so many from so many different people I don't remember all the names lol


Ah yah he's great too. He was featured on the BBC recently
There's also a guy that goes by Atomic Shrimp, although he does more e-mail based ones, which seem to be the preferred method for Nigerian scammers

I love it when they make art out of it


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 4, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> O, which ones? Kitboga?



The one I'm familiar with is ScammerRevolts.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 4, 2020)

Here's another parody song I wrote:

To the tune of:





*Our Fandom*

Long ago, but not so very long ago
Things were interesting, oh yes, they were
At a party quite random, you started a fandom and made it live
And you watched it grow, it was your fandom

Time goes by, time brings changes, you changed too
Things seem to change for the better, so on you go
You never see it coming when nature caves in on you
On your fandom, nothing you can do

Conventions aren’t conventions anymore
Colors don't shine as brightly as they shone before
To tell the truth, it’s all just black and white
For our fandom

You log in each morning, just like you've always done
Connect with like-minded folks you hope to see
At a faraway gathering that’s never gonna come
When the world says those days are history

Conventions aren’t conventions anymore
No one seems to care about us like they did before
It's hard to find a reason left to stay
But it's our fandom, love it anyway
Come what may, it's our fandom


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 4, 2020)

I still work as an "essential" employee and just got off a 36-hour weekend.  So, today is a day for me to chill and catch up on housework.

I'm an introvert, anyway, so I really don't miss being socially active.


----------



## Simo (May 4, 2020)

If I had a quarter for every furry who says, "I'm an introvert, so the quarantine doesn't really bother me", I'd be rich! I swear, 99% of furries seem to be introverts! 

Me, it has had a rather numbing effect. At first, I was alright, and have continued to take long walks, cook, and do things: and yet, there is an increasing blank apathy, a melancholy , a numbness...I feel little bursts of energy, then, a listless exhaustion. I'm fighting off the sense that things just don't seem to matter? And not in this sense that simply bodes gloom, but one where there is simply a lack of effect, of feeling, of hope or despair: a kind of void.

The longer this has worn on, the harder it's been; I am hoping maybe I will feel more alive/motivated again, and yet? Each day I awake, feeling increasingly unreal.


----------



## Herdingcats (May 4, 2020)

Simo said:


> The longer this has worn on, the harder it's been; there seems to be no end.


Yeah I feel you. I've been struggling to adapt too. The difference in my case was that I felt rather crap at the start of lockdown. I just don't have enough quality social interaction to adjust actually ._.


----------



## Rassah (May 4, 2020)

I haven't had time to be bored.
I've been painting walls and refinishing cabinets that old tenants stained to get a property ready to rent.
Started a new beehive in late March and been doing beekeeping stuff.
Building a new CNC machine that will handle 4'x8' sheets of plywood, since my old one is weak and small.
Been 3D printing face masks to give out, and helping my husband 3D print stuff for his arcade machine stuff.
Started a new crypto investing podcast.
Just finally launched a new bitcoin ATM business, with took months to get all the legal and regulatory framework set up.
Just finished repairing some damage to my plane and now am finally starting to paint it, which is a job that will probably take two weeks.
And been continuing to learn Japanese and flight school stuff for instrument flying.


----------



## Bluefangcat (May 5, 2020)

I've been doing a lot of drawing and videogames! Quarantine has gotten me big back into team fortress 2 and don't starve.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2020)

Finding the will to keep up working is hard. 

I've also started doing one punch man's workout routine- minus the 10k run. (which is pathetically minimal)


----------



## Water Draco (May 5, 2020)

I have gone on a quest to find a corner in my goldfish bowl. So far I am finding is that as I go around the bend it must surely be there somewhere.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 5, 2020)

Sunbathing indoors is underrated! stuff you learn from quarantine! I'll have a nice tan in no time at this rate!


----------



## Axelfox (May 8, 2020)

I wonder if anyone noticed that since this lockdown, there haven't been any of those "your cars extended warranty will expire" voice messages, nor voicemails in Chinese?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2020)

I've been getting Chinese voicemails for days, I didn't know they were about warranties.


----------



## Water Draco (May 8, 2020)

How far must further must I go around the bend to find the corner?


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (May 8, 2020)

I'm more scared of shortages than anything in this whole event.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 8, 2020)

Think I'm going to try making some sort of modification to the the Mechwarrior RPG (2nd ed.)  to integrate it with the Dark Age/Age of Destruction game, maybe try to simplify some stuff. Something to do.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (May 8, 2020)

My husband and I were supposed to be going to a friend's destination wedding the week after next. We're still keeping our time off (we're both still working) but I don't know what we're going to do for a whole week lol


----------



## Inanis (May 8, 2020)

I have cognitive behavioral therapy every 15 days or so, eases the anguish.
Watching youtube videos of @mayapolarbear or Fable the raven also helps.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 8, 2020)

Inanis said:


> I have cognitive behavioral therapy every 15 days or so, eases the anguish.
> Watching youtube videos of @mayapolarbear or Fable the raven also helps.


CBT. My favorite. Really though it's a great thing you're seeing a therapist. I know it helped me a lot.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 9, 2020)

Well, can't plant the garden because the Midwest is having yet another streak of cold weather. The neighbors have been arguing all day long, practically non-stop. I think he's moving out and she wants all the furniture. And I need to score an 18 gauge brad nailer and a jigsaw. I have several projects stalled due to the lack of tools such as these. Lowes and Menard's were zero balance on both items. And what happened to all the metal polish? Lowes and Wally*World were out yesterday. Gah . . .


----------



## Limedragon27 (May 9, 2020)

"Quarantine"

Hahaha, I wish.


----------



## Furrium (May 9, 2020)

I began to quarantine since March 16. Wow ...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 9, 2020)

Furrium said:


> I began to quarantine since March 16. Wow ...



Yeah 2020 is a really weird year.


----------



## Inanis (May 9, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> CBT. My favorite. Really though it's a great thing you're seeing a therapist. I know it helped me a lot.


Thanks dude, its a rather funny way become more talkative. Stimulates positive changes :]


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2020)

'CBT' means something entirely different to my mind after too many years of furry fandom.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 11, 2020)

Most acronyms in this fandom usually means something to do with sexuality...


----------



## faepaintings (May 11, 2020)

It's not a real quarantine... At least here the word is only used for the official thing when you have been tested positive and you have to stay home alone no matter what and be punished if you leave the house. We have "social interaction ban", if you wanna call it like this, so we've been allowed to go out all the time - but alone or maximum 2 people at once. Of course there was almost nowhere to go because lockdown. But still people went out to the parks like crazy... 
This lockdown didn't affect me much since I also am an introvert and don't go to parties and such. I avoid people anyways. Not because of anxiety, just because I don't want to and social interaction exhausts me.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Most acronyms in this fandom usually means something to do with sexuality...



This is one of the rules of the internet lol.



faepaintings said:


> It's not a real quarantine... At least here the word is only used for the official thing when you have been tested positive and you have to stay home alone no matter what and be punished if you leave the house. We have "social interaction ban", if you wanna call it like this, so we've been allowed to go out all the time - but alone or maximum 2 people at once. Of course there was almost nowhere to go because lockdown. But still people went out to the parks like crazy...
> This lockdown didn't affect me much since I also am an introvert and don't go to parties and such. I avoid people anyways. Not because of anxiety, just because I don't want to and social interaction exhausts me.



Yeah in countries like the UK our 'lockdown' has been very permissive, compared to nations like Spain or Italy. 

Perhaps we've paid the price for that, though, given that we've overtaken those two nations in total deaths.


----------



## Guifrog (May 11, 2020)

I've been loud in here lately ;p
I assume it's the anxiety. The number of cases have suddenly began to increase at fast pace. A childhood friend caught the Covid. My place has 37 confirmed cases, now, and it's scary to imagine how close it is to me and my family

On a lighter note, my town has opened the schools to shelter the homeless people


----------



## Inanis (May 11, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> 'CBT' means something entirely different to my mind after too many years of furry fandom.


*C*ognitive *B*ehavioral* T*herapy, mind your manners! I can't, and won't TORTURE someone I've just met.
Im not a sadist D:


----------



## Deathless (May 11, 2020)

I've been trying to draw a lot more by doing more art trades and gift art for people, but I also am using this to learn the bass after years of wanting to! A really good friend of mine offered to help me and teach me the basics and it's amazing! Currently I'm trying to teach myself Take Me Out by Franz Ferdinand (starting out easy). 

It has been really boring lately though, the quarantine has been taking a toll on me mentally, but I'm trying to stay positive and keep the good vibes!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 12, 2020)

Deconfinement be like this


----------

